# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Gi De Mopasan (Guy De Maupassant)

## shigjeta

_Guy de Maupassant ka lindur më 5 gusht 1850 dhe ka vdekur më 6 korrik 1893. Ai ka qenë një shkrimtar francez shumë popullor i shekullit të 19-të dhe është konsideruar si një prej baballarëve të tregimeve të shkurtra moderne. Historitë e Maupassant karakterizohen nga një stil ekonomik dhe eficent. Shumë prej shkrimeve të tij, janë vendosur në sfondin e Luftës Franko-Prusiane të viteve 1870 dhe disa të tjera përshkruajnë dobinë e luftës por edhe të vrarët e pafajshëm. Ai ka shkruar gjashtë novela të shkurtra._ 

*TERROR* 

Atë mbrëmje kam lexuar gjatë një farë autori. 
Ishte mesnatë e thellë, dhe befas më zuri frika. 
Frikë nga kushië Se di, por ish frikë e tmerrshme. 
Duke gulçuar, duke u dridhur nga tmerri, 
Kuptova se po afrohej diçka e llahtarshme ... 
Më bëhej se ndieja pas vetes dikë 
Që qëndronte në këmbë me fytyrë të qeshur 
Një qeshje lemeri, stoik dhe nervoz: 
Sidoqoftë, s'dëgjoja asgjë. Ç'torturë ! 
Ndieja të përkulej, të prekte flokët e mi: 
Dhe të mbështeste dorën mbi shpatullat e mia 
Dhe unë po vdisja në tingullin e fjalës së tij ... 
Ai mbështetur tek unë, përherë e më fort; 
Dhe unë, as për shpëtimin tim të përjetshëm, 
S'do bëja asnjë veprim apo lëvizje tinëzare koke ... 
Si zogj të rrahur nga stuhia, 
Mendimet më shtilleshin trallisës nga tmerri. 
Djersët e ftohta të vdekjes më ngrinin gjymtyrët 
Dhe s'dëgjova asnjë zhurmë tjetër në dhomën time 
Përveç kërcitjes së dhëmbëve të mi që përplaseshin me tmerr. 

U ndje një kërcitje e papritur, i çmenduri lebetitija 
Duke nxjerrë piskamën më të tmerrshme 
Që ka dale ndonjëherë nga një gjokse njeriu, 
Unë rashë mbi kurriz, i ngurtë dhe i palëvizshëm. 

*NATË ME BORË* 

E madhe është fusha e bardhë, e palëvizshme, pa zë. 
Asnjë zhurmë, asnjë tingull, gjithçka e gjallë është shuar 
Por nganjëherë ndihet, si një ankesë vajtuese 
Ndonjë qen i pastrehë, ulëritës në një qoshe të drunjtë. 
Asnjë këngë më në ajër; nën këmbët tona s'ka më kashtë. 
Dimri ka zbritur mbi gjithë lulnajën; 
Pemë të zhveshura ngrenë në horizont 
Skeletet e tyre të zbardhura si fantazma. 
Hëna është e madhe dhe e zbehtë dhe duket se ngutet. 
Duket sikur mërdhih në qiellin e madh, të ngrirë. 
Sa trishtueshëm vështron ajo duke përshkuar tokën, 
Dhe duke parë gjithçka të shkretuar, nxiton për t'u larguar. 
Dhe bien mi ne rrezet e ftohta që na hedh si shigjeta, 
Fantastike drita që ajo shpërndan duke ikur; 
Dhe dëbora ndriçon larg në mënyrë të kobshme, 
Në reflektimet e çuditshme të dritës së zbehtë. 
Oh! natë e tmerrshme për zogjtë e vegjël! 
Një erë e akullt fërgëllin dhe rend nëpër shtigje; 
Ata, duke mos e pasur më strehën hijesuese të djepeve 
Nuk mundin të flenë mbi këmbët e tyre të ngrira. 

Në pemët e mëdha lakuriqe që i mbulon akulli 
Ata janë aty, duke u dridhur, pa asgjë që t'i mbrojë; 
Me sytë e tyre të shqetësuar ata vështrojnë dëborën 
Duke pritur derisa gdhihet, natën, që s'vjen kurrë . 

*ZBULIMI* 

Unë isha fëmijë. Unë i doja betejat e mëdha, 
Kalorësit dhe parzmoret tyre të rënda, 
Dhe krejt trimat që ranë atje 
Për të çliruar Varrin e Shenjtë. 

Anglezi Rikard bëri që të rrahë zemra ime 
Dhe unë e doja atë, kur, pas pushtimeve të tija 
Ai kthehej dhe krahu i tij fitimtar 
Kishte prerë një gjerdan të tërë kokash. 
Nga një Bukuroshe unë merrja shiritat, 
Një shkop magjik ishte kordha ime; 
Pastaj unë nisesha në luftën e luleve 
Dhe të gonxheve që unë i hidhja në tokë. 
Zotëroja në erën e lirë të qiejve 
Një bankë me myshk ku ngrihej froni im; 
Unë i përçmoja mbretërit ambiciozë, 
Me degët e blerta e bëja unë kurorën time. 

Isha i kënaqur dhe i lumtur. Por një ditë 
Unë pashë të vinte një shoqe e re. 
I ofrova zemrën, mbretërinë dhe oborrin tim, 
Dhe kështjellat që kisha në Spanjë. 

Ajo u ul nën gështenjat e gjelbra; 
Pasi e gjeja kaq të bukur, besova se pashë, 
Në sytë e saj blu si një tjetër univers 
Qëndrova ëndërrimtar pranë saj. 

Pse të lije ëndrrën time dhe gëzimin tim 
Duke parë këtë vajzë të vogël biondeë 
Sepse Kolombi qe aq i shqetësuar 
Kur në mjegull zbuloi një botë. 

*GJUETAR ZOGJSH* 

Kupidi,gjahtar i zogjve shkon, 
Kur shpatet e kodrave janë në lulëzim, 
Duke rrëmuar shkurret dhe fushën; 
Dhe çdo mbrëmje kafazi i tij është plot 
Me zogj të vegjël që ai i ka kapur vetë . 

Fill sapo nata shuhet, ai vjen 
Shtrin me kujdes spangon e tij. 
Hedh zamkën vende vende, 
Për të fshehur gjurmët, pastaj, 
Shpërndan kokrra meli a tërshëre. 

Ai zë pritë në cep të një gardhi, 
Shtrihet brigjeve të përrenjve, 
Rrëshqet, zvarritet nën landra, 
Nga frika, mos i shket këmba 
E tremb zogjtë e vegjël menjëherë 
Nën lilakët dhe mëtrikët 
Tinëzisht ai fsheh rrjetat e tij, 
Ose nën murrizin e bardhë 
Ku bien si një ortek, 
Gardalina, trishtilë, zborakë. 

Ndonjëherë me një shkop të përkulshëm, 
Prej shelgu të blertë a rozmarine 
Ai gre një grackë, pastaj i përgjon 
Zogjtë e vegjël vijnë me qejf 
Vijne e sqepojnë kokrrën e tyre.. 
Shkujdesur, i lumtur dhe i shpejtë 
Afrohet ngutshëm një zog i vogël: 
Ai shikon me pamje të çiltër 
Merr zemër, shijon kokrrën e pabesë 
Dhe këmba, fap, i bie në lak. 
Dhe Kupidi gjahtar i zogjve 
Larg kodrave me lule të freskëta, 
Larg shkurreve dhe fushave 
Çdo mbrëmje kafazi i tij 
Mbushet plot me zogj që i ka kapur vetë, ai. 

*GJYSHI* 

Gjyshi po vdiste, i ftohtë, i ngrirë. 
Ai ishte nëntëdhjetë vjeç. 
Bardhësi e ballit të tij të hirtë 
Dukej e bardhë në çarçafët e tij të bardhë. 
Ai hapi sytë e tij të mëdhenj, të zbehtë 
Dhe pastaj ai foli me zë të largët 
Dhe të turbullt si një rënkim, 
Ose si një fllad në fund të pyjeve. 
A është ky një kujtim, është një ëndërrë 
Në mëngjeset me shkëlqim me diell të fortë 
Dru i tharmëtuar nën limfë 
Zemra ime rrihte në një gjak të kuq. 
A është ky një kujtim, është një ëndërrë 
Sa e shkurtër është jeta dhe e ëmbël ! 
E mbaj mend! E mbaj mend! Më kujtohet! 
Shkuan e vanë ditët e moçme ! 
Isha i ri!! Më kujtohet! 
A është ky një kujtim, është një ëndërrë 
Vala ndien një drithmë që rend 
Në çdo fllad që ngrihet; 
Zemra ime dridhej në çdo dëshirë. 
A është një kujtim, një ëndërr 
Kjo frymë e zjarrtë që na ngre lart ë 
Më kujtohet! E mbaj mend, 
Forcë dhe rini! O bekime, lumturi ! 
Dashuria! dashuria! Më kujtohet ! 
A është ky një kujtim, është një ëndërrë 
Gjoksi im është i mbushur me zhurma 
Që krijojnë valet në në breg, 
Mendimi im nguron dhe më ikën 
A është një kujtim, apo një ëndërr 
Që unë po nis a përfundojë 
Më kujtohet! Më kujtohet! 
Do më shtrijnë pas pak pranë njerëzve të mi; 
Vdekja! Vdekja! Më kujtohet! 

*DËSHIRAT* 

Ëndrra për dikë është, të kishte krahë 
T'i ngjitej hapësirës me britmë të madhe, 
Të merrte ndër kthetrat dallandyshet e brishta 
Edhe të tretej në mbrëmje në qiellin e errët. 
Të tjerët do të duan të shtypin gjokse 
Duke shtrirë mbi to dy krahët e tyre të gjatë 
Dhe, pa përkulur belin, t'i kapin nga flegrat, 
E t'i ndalin me një goditje kuajt e tërbuar. 
Sa për mua, unë do të kisha dashur bukurinë fizike: 
do të doja të isha i bukur si zotat e lashtë, 
Dhe t'u mbetej zemrave një flakë e përjetshme 
Me të kujtuar nga larg trupin tim rrezatues. 

Unë do të desha që para meje asnjëra të mos mbetej e urtë 
Të zgjedh njërën sot, të marr tjetrën nesër; 
Sepse unë do të desha të kapja dashurinë në rrugën time, 
Siç vjelim frutat duke shtrirë dorën. 
Ato, me t'i kafshuar, kanë shije të ndryshme; 
Këto shije të ndryshme na i bëjnë më të ëmbla. 
Do doja të shëtisja përkëdhelitë e mia endacake 
Nga ballet me flokë të zinj, në ballet me flokë të kuq. 

Unë do të adhuroja sidomos takimet e rrugëve, 
Këto pasione të mishit që një shikim i ndez 
Pushtimet e një çasti që zhduket menjëherë 
Puthjet e shkëmbyera pas pëlqimit të rastit. 

Do të doja në mëngjes të shihja brunen tek zgjohej, 
Që të mban të mbërthyer në morsetën e krahëve të saj; 
Dhe në mbrëmje, të dëgjoja fjalë me zë të ullet 
Nga bionja , balli i së cilës argjendohet në dritë të hënës. 

Pastaj, pa një shqetësim në zemër, pa keqardhje përvëluese 
Të nisesh këmbëlehtë drejt një ëndrre tjetër. 
- Këto fruta s'duhet veçse t'i kafshosh: 
Do të gjenim në thelb një shije të hidhur. 

*ECJEJE NË GJASHTËMBËDHJETË VJEÇ* 

Toka buzëqeshtë nën qiellin blu. 
Bar i blertë ishte i mbuluar ende me pika vese. 
Gjithçka që këndonte në botë këndonte dhe në zemrën time. 
Fshehur në një kaçube, një mëllenjë tallëse fishkëllente 
A më tallte ë Unë s'e mendoja fare, aspak. 
Prindërit tanë shanin, sepse ishin ishin në luftë 
Nga mëngjesi në mbrëmje, nuk e di përse. 
Ajo mblidhte lule, dhe ecte pranë meje. 
Unë u ngjita një pjerrësi dhe u ulq në myshk 
Në këmbët e saj. Para nesh një kodër e kuqe 
Ikte nën diellin deri horizont. 
Ajo tha: "shini atë mal, dhe atë bar të zverdhur 
Atë përroskë që rebelon kundër udhëtarit ! " 
Unë s'pashë asgjë përveçse ajo ishte e bukur. 
Pastaj ajo këndoi. Sa e doja zërin e saj! 
Duhet të ktheheshin e të përshkonin pyllinAtij iu 
desh të kthehej perms pyllit.. 
Një frashër i ri i sapo rënë bllokonte gjithë rrugën; 
Ngarenda: e mbajta në ajër si një qemer 
Dhe me ballë tëkurorëzuar 
Fëmija i bukur kaloi nën pemë, duke nënqeshur. 
Të tronditur se ishin krah për krah dhe të ndrojtur, 
Ne shihnim këmbët tona dhe barërat e lagësht. 
Fushat rreth nesh ishin të heshtura. 
Nganjëherë, pa më folur, ajo ngrinte sytë; 
Pastaj më dukej (mund të jem i gabuar) 
Që në zemrat tona rininore vështrinet tona bënin të lindnin 
Shumë mendime të tjera, dhe ata flisnin me zë sumë të ulët 
Shumë më mirë se ne, duke thënë atë që ne nuk guxonim. 

E shtunë 
Imitim gjerman 
Hëna hedh 
Rrezet e saj të gjata 
Dhe mbi malet 
Dhe mbi fusha, 
A keni dëgjuar ju 
Këtë zhurmë të çuditshmeë 
Është falanga 
E lubive. 
Vallja e magjistricave 
Rrotullohet, 
Rrotullohet, 
Rrotullohet, 
Rrotullohet, 
Vallja e magjistricave 
Kthehet në shqopishte. 
Me kërcime, me hedhje 
Vijnë xhuxhët; 
Ikin fantazmat 
Pastaj demonët; 
Dhe për vallëzimin, 
Më shumë se një i varur 
Zbriti 
Nga trekëmbëshi . 
Të gjitha qenë të neveritshme 
Rrotullohen, 
Rrotullohen, 
Rrotullohen, 
Rrotullohen, 

Të gjitha qenë të neveritshme 
Rrotullohen rreth zjarreve. 
Janë festat tuaja, 
Ejani, të mallkuar! 
Të gijotinizuar, 
Sillni kokat tuaja! 
Dhe ju, korba, 
Krrokisni nga gëzimi, 
Sepse gjahu juaj 
Del prej varreve. 
Të vdekurit nën savanët e tyre, 
Rrotullohen, 
Rrotullohen, 
Rrotullohen, 
Rrotullohen, 
Të vdekurit në savanat e tyre, 
Vërtiten nëpër natën e qartë. 
Mbreti i ferrit 
I zbehtë dhe i verdhë; 
Kryeson gjithçka; 
Është Luçiferri. 
Turma e tmerrshme 
Me forcat e saj, 
Nga valët e furishme, 
Trazohet e rrokulliset. 
Dhe vallja e llahtarshme 
Rrotullohet, 
Rrotullohet, 
Rrotullohet, 
Rrotullohet, 
Dhe vallja e llahtarshme 
Vërtitet... dhe tremb qiejt. 
Por ashtu si një ëndërr 
Çdo gjë kaloi 
Çdo gjë pushoi, 
Dita lindi. 
Në Lindje, 
Qielli është rozë 
Insekti flet 
Me erën. 
Zëri i këndesit kumbon 
Këndon, 
Këndon, 
Këndon, 
Këndon, 
Zëri i këndesit kumbon 
I këndon një agimi të bukur. 

*MBI ERASHKË* 
_Zonjës Komteshë Potocka_ 

Ju dëshironi poezië Jo, 
Unë s'do shkruaj mbi erashkën që bën erë, 
Por që s'bën as një varg as një rresht prozë; 
Nuk do shkruaj, veçse emrin tim; 
Që duke i bërë fresk fytyrës, 
Syri juaj të shikojë 
Nën flladin e freskët, të lehtë, 
T'ju bëjë të mendoni për mua, pa menduar. 
1889 

*GUASKA* 

Zemra të fryra nga keqardhja për të kaluarën! 
O zemra të mjera, plaka 
Që dikur gufonit nga hovi i dëshirave, 
Si dallgët që rrokullisin guaskat në rërë 
Ju dëgjoni kujtimet tuaja që qajnë! 

Kjo s'është më kënga triumfuese e ëndrrave 
Por zhurmë e dobët dhe vajtuese, 
Gjithmonë drejt shuarjes që s'vdes kurrë 
Si ulurima e mbytur e valëve në plazhe! 

_Përktheu nga origjinali: Faslli Haliti (Milosao)_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Letra e një të çmenduri*

Alba Kepi 20/11/2010 11:22:00


_Çfarë është çmenduria? Ndërsa fjalori i çdo gjuhe e përkufizon si një sëmundje mendore, leksiku i përditshëm i dhuron një orientim social drejtuar nga individi, që bind se nuk është vetëm patologji. Sa herë në ditë themi: Ti je i (e) çmendur!? Çmenduri që bëmë! Jemi të çmendur pas njëri-tjetrit! Punojmë si të çmendur! Më çmende me këto që më thua! Çmenduria jote është gjeniale!" etj., etj. Botojmë Letra e një të çmenduri të Mopasanit_

Më 17 shkurt të viti 1885, në gazetën franceze Gil Blas nën pseudonimin Maufringneuse, babai i tregimit modern Gay de Mupassant publikoi një tekst të pazakontë, Letra e një të çmenduri. Ishin fjalët e një personi që dyshonte se qe çmendur, por dhe që luante me këtë dyshim duke gjykuar perceptimin njerëzor ndaj botës.

Çfarë është çmenduria? Ndërsa fjalori i çdo gjuhe e përkufizon si një sëmundje mendore, leksiku i përditshëm i dhuron një orientim social drejtuar nga individi, që bind se nuk është vetëm patologji. Sa herë në ditë themi: Ti je i (e) çmendur!? Çmenduri që bëmë! Jemi të çmendur pas njëri-tjetrit! Punojmë si të çmendur! Më çmende me këto që më thua! Cmenduria jote është gjeniale!" etj., etj.

Shumë herë. Jo rrallë do donim të ishim pjesë e kësaj përmbajtjeje e ndalemi duke reflektuar në perceptimet e saj, e jo rrallë çmenduria është ajo çka ne duam. Çmenduria nuk është vetëm çrregullim e sëmundje, vizioni i saj mbi orën, ditën, ngjarjen, personin, shpesh provokon këndvështrimin tonë mbi botën e vë në pikëpyetje realitetin. Quajmë të tillë gjithçka që kapërcen kornizën e normales, që largohet nga ato rregulla të përkufizuara të pranueshme. Çka është normale për ty, nuk është e pranueshme për tjetrin, çka për një tjetër është rregull, për ty veç një lëmsh, çka për dikë është e panjohur dhe e pa kuptueshme është për një tjetër forma më e arrirë ndaj së vërtetës. Po cilat janë rregullat dhe kornizat e çfarë është lëmshi? E këtu lind dhe problemi i përcaktimit të këtij fenomeni, që historikisht dhe bota njerëzore nuk ka mundur ta identifikojë saktësisht. Klasicizmi e shenjtëroi duke e quajtur zëri hyjnor që duhej dëgjuar për tu interpretuar. Mesjeta e konsideroi përfaqësuesin e djallit që duhej liruar nga e keqja. Rilindja i dhuroi lirinë, mjaft të lexosh Elegji për çmendurinë të Erasmit të Roterdamit, ku çmenduria konsiderohej e ndryshme si për filozofinë e jetës ashtu dhe për vlerat e saj. Në mesjetë të çmendurit përfundonin në turra drush, kurse në gjysmën e 700-s të burgosur në burgje. Kontakti terapeutik ndaj saj u arrit në fund të shek. XVIII, ndërsa më 800 nën ndikimin e pozitivizmit e përkufizojnë si një makinë e prishur, që veç me psikanalizën e Frojdit gjeti më 900 rrugën e shërimit.

Edhe çmenduria meriton duartrokitjet e saj, - shprehej poetja Alda Merini. Çmenduria si dielli ikën duke shëtitur nëpër botë e nuk ka vend ku nuk shkëlqen, - shkruante Shekspiri. Çmenduria ka katër forma, - thotë Platoni, - profetike, purifikuese, hyjnore dhe dashurore. Çmenduria nuk është vetëm çrregullim e sëmundje, atë e gjen tek romanticizmi i një adoleshenti, tek gjenialiteti i një artisti, tek erotizmi i një çifti, tek makabriteti i një diktatori, tek novacioni i një studiuesi, tek pena e një shkrimtari, çmenduria është shpesh reflektimi ndaj nocionit të identitetit, perceptimi ndaj gjithçkaje që të rrethon.

Më 17 shkurt të vitit 1885, në gazetën franceze Gil Blas nën pseudonimin Maufringneuse, babai i tregimi modern, Gay de Mupassant, publikoi një tekst të pazakontë, Letra e një të çmenduri. Ishin fjalët e një personi që dyshonte se mos qe çmendur, por dhe që luante me këtë dyshim duke gjykuar perceptimin ndaj botës. Një organ më shumë ose më pak në trupin tonë do na lejonte një inteligjencë të ndryshme, - shkruan ai e konsideronte të limituar njohuritë tona ndaj universit, të kushtëzuara nga aftësitë individuale të pesë shqisave humane. Dëgjojmë çka mund të dëgjojmë, shohim çka mundim të shohim, nuhasim, shijojmë e prekim çka është e mundur ta bëjmë. E gjitha kjo ndryshon nga një individ në tjetrin e nuk na jep kurrsesi ekskluzivitetin njohës të asaj çka është gjithësia. Gay de Mupassant i influencuar nga Zola, Flaubert, Schopenhauer kërkon tek boshllëku, e padukshmja, tek ajo çka pra vetë fjala çmenduri do të thotë në latinisht (boshllëk), perceptimin e gjithçkaje që pesë shqisat njerëzore nuk janë të afta ti dallojnë. Leximi i kësaj letre pas më shumë se një shekulli të bind asgjë nuk ka ndryshuar nga perceptimi human mbi botën, se frika ndaj së panjohurës e interpretimi i saj gjenial kushtëzohet nga mendimi i një çmendurie të papritur.



*Letra e një të çmenduri*

Doktori im i dashur, jam në duart tuaja. Bëni me mua atë çka ju duket më e drejtë. Po ju përshkruaj hapur gjendjen e mendjes sime, kështu ju gjykoni se është më mirë tu nënshtrohem kurave në ndonjë sanatorium apo të mbetem pre e halucinacioneve dhe e vuajtjeve që po më mundojnë.

Ja historia e gjatë dhe e vërtetë e së keqes së vecantë të shpirtit tim. Po jetoj si çdo njeri tjetër me sy të verbër e të hapur ndaj jetës pa u çuditur e pa kuptuar.

Po jetoja siç jetojnë të gjithë, duke parë jetën me sytë e hapur e të verbër të njeriut, pa u çuditur dhe pa e perceptuar.

Jetoja si kafshët, siç jetojmë të gjithë ne, duke kryer funksionet e ekzistencës, duke ekzaminuar e duke besuar se shikoja, duke besuar se dija, duke besuar se njihja atë çka më rrethonte, derisa një ditë kuptova se e gjitha kjo është false.

Është një frazë e Montesquieu-së që ka ndriçuar papritmas mendjen time. Një organ më shumë ose më pak në trupin tonë do të na lejonte një inteligjencë të ndryshme. Në fakt të gjitha rregullat e trupit tonë e gjithçka tjetër do ishte ndryshe në rast se trupi ynë do ishte ndryshe, Kam reflektuar mbi këtë gjë për shumë muaj, muaj pas muaji e pak nga pak një qartësi e çuditshme penetroi tek unë e u shfaq errësira. Në fakt, organet tona janë përcjellësit e vetëm midis botës së jashtme e vetvetes. Inferioriteti ynë, egoja jonë është në kontakt me pjesën e jashtme të botës me anë të disa shqisave nervore terminale. Përveç kësaj bota e jashtme na humbet për madhësinë e saj, kohëzgjatjen e saj, pasuritë e panumërueshme e të padepërtueshme, origjinën e saj, të ardhmen e fundin e saj, format e largëta e shfaqjet infinite dhe organet tona ndaj kësaj pjese të vogël të saj që njohim, mund të na japim vetëm informacione sa të paqarta aq dhe të pakta në numër. Të paqarta pasi janë vetëm pronësi e organeve tona që përcaktojnë për ne pronësitë e dukshme të lëndës. Të pakta në numër pasi shqisat tona janë vetëm pesë, kështu që fusha e studimit dhe natyra e shprehjes së tyre janë shumë të limituara. Shpjegohem.

Syri transmeton dimensione, format, ngjyrat. E na gënjen në këto trie pika. Na shpreh ne vetëm objektet e qeniet e një madhësie mesatare të një formati njerëzor, për të cilën përdorim fjalën e madhe në përcaktimin e gjërave dhe fjalën e vogël në përcaktimin e disa të tjera, vetëm sepse dobësia e syrit nuk na lejon të njohim gjithçka që është shumë e thellë apo shumë e vogël për të. Kështu që syri nuk njeh e nuk shikon pothuajse asgjë nga i gjithë universi. Siç nuk njeh yllin e gjendur në hapësirë e mikrobin që jeton në një pikë ujë. Dhe sikur veshi ynë të ishte njëqind herë milionë më i fuqishëm nuk do të perceptonte ajrin që thithnim, të gjitha llojet e qenieve të padukshme e të gjithë banorët e planetëve pranë, e do të ekzistonin akoma mjaft tipa infinitë kafshësh e botë kaq të largëta që syri nuk mund ti arrinte. Pra të gjithë idetë tona mbi përmasat janë false, pasi ne nuk njohim limitet e madhësisë e vogëlsisë. Vetëdija jonë ndaj madhësive e figurave nuk ka një vlerë absolute, pasi është e përcaktuar vetëm nga fuqia e një organi e përballja konstante me vetveten tonë. Le të shtojmë gjithashtu që syri është i paaftë të shoh të shoh transparenten. Një xham perfekt e gënjen. E ngatërron me ajrin që nuk mund të shihet. Kalojmë tek ngjyrat. Ngjyra ekziston, pasi syri ynë është formuar në mënyrë të tillë që e transmeton në tru nën formën e ngjyrës, mënyrat e ndryshme me të cilat trupat thithin e dekompozojnë rrezet e shndritshme që i godasin, në funksion të kompozimit të tyre kimik. Përmasat e ndryshme të kësaj thithjeje e dekompozimi krijojnë tonalitetin e ngjyrës. Kështu pra, ky organ i imponon mendjes sensin relativ të shikimit ose më mirë mënyrën arbitrare të konstatimit të dimensioneve e të perceptimit të raportit të dritës me lëndën. Ekzaminojmë veshin. Më shumë sesa me syrin në këtë rast ne jemi lolo (budallenj) e viktima të këtij organi fantazues. Dy trupa përplasen e krijojnë një lloj lëvizjeje të atmosferës. Kjo lëvizje bën të vibrojë në veshin tonë një pjesë të vogël e lëkurës që transformon menjëherë në tingull diçka që në të vërtetë nuk është vese një vibrim. Natyra është e heshtur. Por daullja e veshit zotëron aftësinë e mrekullueshme të transmetojë në dëgjimin tonë e nën forma sensacionesh të ndryshme, të gjitha dridhjet e valëve të padukshme në hapësirë, nën një kuptim që ndryshon sipas numrave të vibrimit. Ky transformim realizuar nga nervi i dëgjimit, në rrugën e shkurtër nga veshi në tru, ka lejuar që ne të prodhojmë një art të çuditshëm, muzikën, artet më poetike e të përpikta, të papërcaktueshme si ëndrra e të sakta si algjebra... Çfarë të themi për shijimin e nuhatjen? Do mund të njihnim parfumet e cilësitë e disa ushqimeve pa aftësitë e veçanta të hundës e gjuhës. Gjithë njerëzimi do mund të ekzistonte pa veshin, pa shijen, pa nuhatjen, pa asnjë nocion të tingullit e dëgjimit. Pra po të kishim një organ më pak, do ishim të paditur ndaj gjërave të pazakonshme e ekselente, por po të kishim një organ më shumë do zbulonim rreth nesh një pafundësi gjërash të pakonstatuara më parë. Pra, gabohemi kur gjykojmë njohurinë e jemi të rrethuar nga një e papritur e paeksplorueshme. Gjithçka është e paqartë dhe mund të konceptohet në mënyra të ndryshme. Gjithçka është false, gjithçka është e mundur dhe gjithçka është e dyshimtë. Formulojmë këtë gjë me proverbin E vërtetë nga kjo anë e Pirenejve, gabim nga ana tjetër. E themi: E vërtetë në një organ tonin e gabim në tjetrin. Dy plus dy nuk bëjnë katër nga ana tjetër e atmosferës. E vërtetë në tokë, gabim diku tjetër. Pra po e mbyll se misteret si elektriciteti, gjumi hipnotizues, transmetimi i vullnetit, sugjerimet, të gjitha fenomenet enigmatike mbeten të fshehura pasi natyra nuk na ka pajisur me organet e nevojshme për ti perceptuar. Pasi u binda se gjithçka që u shfaqet senseve të mia ekziston veç për mua dhe mënyra e perceptimit tim është e ndryshme nga ajo e një tjetri, pasi arrita në konkluzionin se një humanizëm i bërë ndryshe do kishte mbi botën, mbi jetën, mbi gjithçka, ide absolute të kundërtat nga tonat, derisa bindjet tona varen vetëm nga ngjashmëria e organeve tona e dallimet vetëm nga diferencat e shqisave nervoze terminale, bëra një sforcim të mendimit mbinjerëzor për të dyshuar të papenetrueshmen që më rrethon.

Jam çmendur? Thashë me vete: Jam rrethuar nga gjëra të panjohura. Imagjinova njeriun pa veshë që dyshon ekzistencën e tingullit, siç ne dyshojmë për ekzistencën e mjaft mistereve të fshehura, njeriu që vë re fenomenet akustike, por që nuk mund tu përcaktoj, as natyrën e as prejardhjen. Kam frikë nga gjithçka rreth meje, frikë nga ajri, frikë nga nata. Nga momenti që ne nuk mund të njohim pothuajse asgjë e nga momenti që gjithçka është pa limit, çfarë mbetet? Boshllëku apo jo? Çfarë ekziston në këtë boshllëk të dukshëm? Ky terror konfuz ndaj të mbinatyrshmes që ka ndrydhur njeriun që nga lindja e botës është legjitim pasi e mbinatyrshmja nuk është tjetër veçse ajo çka mbetet nga e panjohura. Atëherë kuptova terrorin. Mu duk se po arrija të zbuloja pak nga pak një sekret të universit. Tentova të përpunoja organet e mia, ti eksitoja për të perceptuar të padukshmen. Thashë gjithçka është një qenie. Thirrja që kalon në ajër është një qenie e ngjashme me shtazët, pasi e tillë lind, prodhon një lëvizje e transformohet për tu vdekur. Po kështu dhe mendja e frikshme që beson se është pa trup nuk gabon. Kush janë? Sa njerëz i dallojnë, ndalin para prezencës së tyre, dridhen nga kontakti i paperceptueshëm i tyre. I ndiejmë pranë nesh e qark, por nuk mund ti dallojmë, pasi nuk kemi sy për ti parë e as një organ të panjohur që mund ti zbulojë. Atëherë më shumë se çdokush tjetër unë i ndieja këto prezenca. Qenie apo mistere? Si mund ta di? Nuk di të përgjigjem, por mund të them se ndieja gjithmonë praninë e tyre. Pashë, pashë një qenie të padukshme. Mbeta i palëvizur për net të tëra, i ulur në tavolinën time, me kokën ndër duar, duke menduar për të gjitha këto. Gjithmonë besova se një dorë e padukshme apo një trup i paprekshëm po përkëdhelte flokët e mi. Nuk më preku, pasi nuk ishte një esencë mishore, por një esencë e paparashikueshme, e panjohur. Një natë dëgjova të kërciste parketi pas meje. Kërciti në mënyrë të veçantë. U drodha. U ktheva e nuk pashë asgjë. Nuk e vrava më mendjen. Por një ditë më pas në të njëjtën orë u verifikua e njëjta zhurmë. Isha aq i trembur, u ngrita në këmbë, i sigurt, i sigurt, i sigurt se nuk isha vetëm në dhomë. Nuk pashë asgjë. Ajri ishte i kthjellët e transparent kudo. Dy llambat e mia ndriçonin çdo cep të dhomës. Zhurma nuk u përsërit dhe e mora pak veten, edhe pse shikoja herë pas here përreth. Të nesërmen u zgjova me humor të mirë, duke dashur të kuptoja se si shihet e padukshmja që më vizitonte. E pashë. Për pak sa nuk vdiqa nga tmerri. Kisha ndezur të gjithë qirinjtë mbi oxhak e dhoma ishte ndriçuar si për festë. Dy llambat e mia digjeshin mbi tavolinë. Përballë meje, krevati im, i vjetër, prej dru pishe. Në të djathtë oxhaku. Në të majtë porta që e kisha mbyllur me shul. Pas meje një dollap i madh me pasqyrë. Pashë në të. Kisha sytë e humbur e qepallat e zgurdulluara. U ula si çdo ditë. Zhurma ishte shfaqur një natë më parë e një natë më parë e më parë, në orën 21 e 22 min. Prita. Kur arriti orari fiks, perceptova një sensacion të papërshkrueshëm, si një lëng, një lëng i parezistueshëm më kishte penetruar të gjitha poret duke zhytur shpirtin tim në një terror të tmerrshëm. Kërcitja pas meje bëhet e fortë e vjen drejt meje. U ngrita e kthehem papritmas, pothuajse nuk rashë. Shikoja çdo gjë si në mes të ditës e nuk shikoja veten në pasqyrë. Ishte boshllëk, i lirë e plot dritë. Ndodhesha përballë tij, por jo brenda tij. E fiksova me vështrim të trembur. Nuk guxova të afrohesha, pasi ndieja atë pranë meje, i padukshmi që më fshihte e nuk më linte të shihesha në pasqyrë. Qe e tmerrshme. Nisa të perceptoja një mjegull në fund të pasqyrës, një mjegull që kapërcen një pasqyrë uji e mu duk që ky ujë rrëshqiste lehtë nga e majta në të djathtë, duke e bërë çdo sekondë më të qartë imazhin tim. Ishte si fundi i një eklipsi. Ajo që më fshihte, nuk kishte konture, por një transparencë opake që qartësohej pak nga pak. Më në fund munda të shihesha qartë si çdo ditë kur shoh veten. Pra, sidoqoftë e pashë. E nuk e pashë më. E pres padurueshëm dhe ndiej se mendja ime po humbet në këtë pritje. Qëndroj për orë të tëra, net, ditë javë para pasqyrës duke pritur. Ai nuk kthehet më. E kuptoj se unë e kisha parë. Ndiej se do ta pres tërë jetën, deri në vdekje, para kësaj pasqyre si një gjahtar. E brenda kësaj pasqyre nis e shoh imazhe bishash, kufoma të shpifura, shtazë të egra, qenie të frikshme, gjithçka të paimagjinueshme që duhet të popullojë mendjen e të çmendurve.

Ky është rrëfimi im doktor i dashur. Thuamë çtë bëj?



_Gay de Moupassant

17 shkurt 1885_

standard

----------


## Askusho

*
PRANË KUFOMËS SË SHOPENHAUERIT*

*Përktheu Vladimir Marku*


Ai po vdiste ngadalë, ashtu siç vdesin të gjithë të konsumueshmit. E shikoja çdo ditë, rreth orës dy, të ulur nën dritaret e hotelit mbi një stol në shëtitore, duke vështruar detin e qetë. Rrinte ca kohë pa lëvizur, nën nxehtësinë e diellit, duke i ngulur sytë Mesdheut vajtonjësisht. Herë herë, u hidhte një vështrim maleve madhështorë me maja të vrënjësuara që mbylleshin nga ana e Mentone; pastaj, me një lëvizje shumë të ngadaltë, kryqëzonte këmbët e gjatë, të hollë sa dukeshin si dy kocka, dhe hapte një libër, gjithmonë të njëjtin libër. Nga ai çast nuk lëvizte më, por lexonte dhe lexonte me sytë dhe mendjen e tij; i gjithë trupi i tij në konsumim dukej se lexonte, i gjithë shpirti i tij i zhytur, i humbur, i zhdukur, në këtë libër, deri në orën kur ajri i freskët e bënte të kollitej pak. Pastaj, ngihej dhe hynte në hotel.
Ai ishte një gjerman i gjatë, me mjekër pothuaj të bardhë, që hante në dhomën e tij dhe nuk fliste me njeri. Një kuriozitet i vagëllt më tërhiqte drejt tij. Një ditë, u ula pranë tij, me një libër në dorë, për të ruajtur dukjen, një vëllim poetik të Musset. Dhe fillova të shfletoja Rolla.
Papritur, fqinji im, më foli në një frëngjishte të pastër:
- A dini gjermanisht, zotëri?
- Aspak, zotëri.
- Më vjen shumë keq për këtë. Meqënëse rasti na ka sjellë krah për krahë, mund tju huazoja juve, mund tju tregoja juve, një gjë të paçmuar, këtë libër që mbaj në duar.
- Çfarë është ky libër, ju lutem?
- Është një kopje e mjeshtrit tim, Shopenhauer, me shënime të dorës së tij. Shikoni faqet nga anash të mbushura me dorëshkrimin e tij. E mora librin prej tij me gjest nderimi dhe u ngula sytë shënimeve të pakuptueshme, por që dëshmonin mendimet e pavdekshme të zbërthyesit më të madh të ëndërrave që kishte jetuar ndonjëherë mbi këtë tokë.
Dhe vargjet e Musset më erdhën në kujtesë: A e keni zbuluar, Volter, se është lumturi të vdesësh. Dhe a fluturon buzëqeshja jote e shëmtuar mbi kockat e zbardhura? Në mënyrë të pavullnetshme krahasova sarkazmën fëminore, sarkazmën fetare të Volterit me ironinë e parezistueshme të filozofit gjerman, ndikimi i të cilit këtej e tutje është i pashprehshëm. Le të protestojmë dhe le të zemërohemi, le të indinjohemi ose le të jemi entuziast, por Shopenhaueri e ka shënuar njerëzimin me vulën e përbuzjes dhe të zhgënjimit të tij.
Një ndjekës kënaqësish i çliruar prej ideve të rreme, ai përmbysi besime, shpresa, ideale poetike dhe kimerash, shkatërroi aspirata, çfarosi besimin e shpirtrave, vrau dashurinë, hoqi zvarrë adhurimin kalorsiak që u bëhej grave, thërmoi iluzionet e zemrave, dhe kreu detyrën më madhore të orvatur nga skepticizmi ndonjëherë. Ai nuk kurseu asgjë me atë shpirtin e tij tallës, dhe shfryu për gjithshka. Madje edhe sot, ata që e nëmin, mbartin në shpirtrat e tyre grimca të mendimeve të tij.
- Pra, ju njiheshit personalisht me Shopenhauerin, apo jo? - e pyeta gjermanin.
Ai buzëqeshi trishtshëm.
- Deri në çastin e vdekjes, zotëri.
Dhe ai më foli për filozofin dhe më tregoi për përshtypjen pothuaj mbinatyrore që kjo qënie e çuditshme linte mbi të gjithë ata që i afroheshin. Ai më tregoi për një intervistë të ikonoklastit me një politikan francez, një republikan doktrinor, i cili donte ti hidhte një sy këtij burri dhe e gjeti atë në një tavernë të zhurmshme, i ulur në mes dishepujsh, thatim, i rrudhosur, që qeshte me një qeshje të paharrueshme, që sulmonte dhe bënte copa ide dhe besime me një fjalë të vetme, ashtu si një qen që me një të kafshuar copëton çfarëdo që i zënë dhëmbët kur loz.
Ai më përsëriti mua komentin që ky francez i habitur dhe i tmerruar, bëri ndërsa largohej: Mendova se kalova një orë me një djall. Pastaj shtoi:
- Ai kishte, vërtet, zotëri, një buzëqeshje të frikshme, që na trembte edhe pas vdekjes së tij. Mund tju tregoj një anekdotë pak të njohur, nëse do tju interesonte. Dhe filloi tregimin e tij, me një zë të mekur, i ndërprerë nga sulme të shpeshta kolle.
- Shopenhaueri sapo kishte vdekur, dhe ne duhej të ruanim, me radhë, dy nga dy, deri në mëngjes. Ai ishte shtrirë në një apartament të madh, të thjeshtë dhe të zymtë. Dy qirinj digjeshin në mbajtëset e tyre pranë krevatit.
Ishte mesnatë kur unë dhe një shok tjetër shkuam të ruanim trupin e tij. Dy shokët që zëvendësuam kishin ikur dhe ne u ulëm nga fundi i krevatit. Fytyra nuk i kishte ndryshuar. Ishte duke qeshur. Rrudha, që ja njihnim aq mirë, kishte mbetur pas rreth qosheve të buzëve të tij dhe na dukej se do të hapte sytë, do të lëvizte dhe do të fliste. Mendimi i tij, ose mendimet e tij, na mbështillnin ne. E ndjenim veten më shumë se kurrë në atmosferën e këtij gjeniu, të përthithur, të zotëruar nga ai. Dominimi i tij dukej edhe më sovran tani që ishte i vdekur. Një ndjenjë misteri ishte përzierë me fuqinë e këtij shpirti të pakrahasueshëm.
Trupat e këtyre burrave zhduken, por ata vet mbeten; dhe atë natë pas pushimit të rrahjeve të zemrës së tyre, ju siguroj, zotëri, ata janë tmerrues. Me një ton të ulur, unë dhe shoku im, flisnim për të, duke kujtuar thënie të caktuara, formula të caktuara të tij, ato maksimat e tij befasuese që janë si çurkë flakësh të lëshuara, me pak fjalë, në errësirën e jetës së panjohur.
- Mua më duket se ai po matet të flasë, - më tha shoku im.
Ne ja ngulëm sytë fytyrës së tij të ngrirë, me atë buzëqeshje të përjetshme, me një shqetësim në kufijtë e frikës. Dora dorës, po ndiheshim keq, gati të na binte të fikët. Me zë të fikur, thashë: Nuk e di se çfarë kam, por të siguroj që nuk jam mirë.
Dhe në ato çaste vumë re se nga kufoma vinte një erë e pakëndshme. Pastaj shoku im sugjeroi të shkonim në dhomën fqinje, dhe të linim derën hapur. Unë rashë dakord me sugjerimin e tij. Mora njërin qiri dhe lashë tjetrin mbrapa. Pastaj vajtëm dhe u ulëm në
një qoshe të apartamentit fqinjë nga ku mund të shikonim krevatin dhe kufomën, që dukeshin qartë nga drita. Por ai akoma na zotëronte. Mund të thoshte dikush se esenca e tij jomateriale, e çliruar, e lirë, e gjithëpushtetshme dhe dominuese, fluturonte rrotull nesh. Dhe, nganjëherë, era e tmerrshme e trupit që prishej, vinte drejt nesh dhe na depërtonte, duke na sëmurur në mënyrë të papërcaktueshme. Papritur një ngjethje kaloi nëpër kockat tona: nga dhoma e vdekjes erdhi një tingull, një zhurmë e lehtë. Menjëherë, fiksuam shikimin mbi të dhe, pamë, po, zotëri, pamë qartë, të dy ne, diçka e bardhë të kalonte mespërmes krevatit, ra mbi qilim dhe u zhduk nën kolltuk.
Ne u ngritëm në këmbë përpara se të kishim kohë të mendonim diçka, të kapur nga një terror hutues, të gatshëm për tia mbathur. Pastaj shikuam njëri tjetrin. Ishim llahtarisht të zbehtë. Zemrat tona godisnin kaq fuqishëm sa mund të lëvizte rrobat tona mbi gjoks. Unë fola i pari:
- E pe?
- Po, e pashë.
- Mund të ndodh që të mos jetë i vdekur?
- Kur trupi ka filluar të dekompozohet?
- Çfarë do bëjmë?
Shoku im foli me zë hezitues: Të shkojmë dhe të shikojmë.
Mora qiririn dhe hyra i pari, duke hedhur nga një vështrim të gjitha qosheve të errta në apartamentin e madh. Asgjë nuk lëvizte, dhe unë ju afrova krevatit. Por qëndrova i ngrirë nga frika dhe i shtangur. Shopenhaueri nuk qeshte më. Ai ishte zgërdheshur në mënyrën më të llahtarshme, me buzët të shtrënguara dhe me faqet e thithura brenda. Belbëzova: Ai nuk ka vdekur.
Por era e keqe zbriti tek hunda ime dhe më zuri frymën. Nuk lëviza më, por shikoja atë pa ja hequr sytë; i tmerruar sikur të isha në praninë e një fanepseje. Pastaj, shoku im, mori qiririn tjetër dhe u përkul përpara. Më kapi nga krahu pa thënë asnjë fjalë. Unë ndoqa vështrimin e tij dhe pashë, mbi dysheme, nën kolltuk, të bardha mbi qilimin e zi, dhe të hapura sikur do të kafshonin, dhëmbët artificialë të Shopenhauerit.
Dekompozimi i trupit duke liruar nofullat kishte bërë që dhëmbët artificialë të kërcenin nga goja poshtë. Atë ditë u frikësova vërtet, zotëri.
Dhe meqënëse dielli po zhytej drejt detit vezullues, gjermani i konsumuar u ngrit nga stoli i tij, bëri përkuljen përshëndetëse të trupit, dhe u kthye në hotel.

----------


## Askusho

*IDILI 
Moris Leluarit*

*
Përktheu: Kristaq Kotonika*

Treni, sa kishte lënë Gjenevën e i drejtuar për në Marsejë, zvarriste gjarprin e hekurt gjatë bregut shkëmbor midis detit e maleve, duke shpërndarë rërën e verdhë të bregdetit nëpër bordurën si fill argjendi që formonin valët e lehta të detit dhe depërtonte në grykat e errëta të tuneleve shkëmbore, tamam si një egërsirë kur vrapon të futet në strofkullën e vet.
Në vagonin e fundit të trenit,bishin ulur njeri përball tjetrit, një grua dhe një djalosh i ri; ata nuk bisedonin midis tyre, porse herë pas here, rrëmbimthi, hidhnin shikimet mbi njeri tjetrin. Gruaja ishte njëzetepesë vjeçe dhe kishte zënë vend tek dera duke përqendruar shikimin midis hapësirave të grillave të dritares së derës. Ishte një fshatare piemonteze, me sy të zinj sterë dhe me një gjoks të madh e faqe tepër të mishta. Nënë ndenjësen prej dërrase ku ishte ulur, kishte futur disa boçe me plaçka, ndërsa një shportë e mbante tek gjunjët .
Djaloshi ishte rreth njëzet vjeç, i dobët, zeshkan, me një lëkurë të zeshkët siç janë fshatarët që lëvrojnë tokën të ekspozuar në diell. Pranë tij, në një boçe gjendeshin të gjitha plaçkat e tij: një palë këpucë, këmisha, pantallonat dhe xhaketa. Edhe ai kishte futur diçka nënë ndenjësen ku ish ulur: lopatën dhe shatën të lidhura me një copë litari. Shkonte në Francë për të gjetur punë.
Dielli që binte mbi renë prej tymi, bënte të dukej vargu i zjarreve gjatë bregut. Ishte fundi i majit dhe në ajër përhapej një aromë e mrekullueshme që depërtonte në vagonët e trenit nëpërmjet dritareve të hapura. Lulet e portokajve dhe limonëve derdhnin në qiellin e hapur kundërmimin e këndshëm, të ëmbël, të fortë e aq eksitus, që përzihej në respirimin e aromave te trëndafilave që rriteshin dendur gjithë andej, tamam si bari, për gjatë rrugës e kopshteve të begatë, para hyrjeve të kasolleve , bile dhe në fushë të hapur.
Këtu ky breg, trëndafilat i ka si të vetit. Ata e mbushin vendin me një aromë të fortë dhe të ëmbël, duke e shndërruar ajrin në një ëmbëlsirë, në diçka më të shijshme se sa vera dhe më dehëse se vetë ajo.
Treni ecte ngadalë, tamam sikur kish dëshirë të qëndronte sa më gjatë në këtë kopsht e në këtë kënaqësi. Ai me minuta të tëra ndalej në stacionet e vegjël, para grumbujve të shtëpive të bardha; mandej, lëshonte vërshëllimën e gjatë, pa u nxituar për të ecur më tutje. Askush nuk hipte në tren në ndalesat e stacioneve. Mesa dukej, të gjithë i kishte pushtuar plogështia dhe askush nuk merrte guximin të lëvizte nga vendi në këtë mëngjes të nxehtë pranvere.
Gruaja e shëndoshë, kohe pas kohe mbyllte sytë e dremiste, por menjëherë i hapte kur ndjente se shporta e saj që mbante mes gjunjëve, bëhej gati për të rënë në dysheme. Me një lëvizje të shpejtë, ajo e kapte atë, për disa minuta hidhte shikimin nga dritarja e mandej fillonte përsëri të dremiste. Pikat e djersës i binin prej ballit dhe frymë merrte me vështirësi, tamam sikur atë e mundonte një shtrëngim i gjoksit.
Djaloshi, me kokë të varur kish rënë në një gjumë të thellë fshatari.
Kur treni u lëkund gjatë ndalesës në një stacion të vogël, fshatarja menjëherë u zgjua dh hapi shportën e saj. Nxori prej aty një copë të madhe bukë,vezë të ziera fort, një shishe me verë, kumbulla nga ato të kuqet dhe filloi të hante. Djaloshi gjithashtu u zgjua dhe filloi të shihte atë. Ai ndiqte me sy çdo kafshatë që kalonte nga shporta në gojën e saj. Qëndronte me duart e kryqëzuara, pa e lëvizur shikimin e syve; faqet e tij ishin të thelluara si gropa kurse buzët i mbante te shtrënguara fort. 
Fshatarja hante siç hanë gratë e shëndosha e llupëse, herë pas here kapërdinte gllënjka vere që ti kalonte me lehtësi vezët e ziera fort e më pas ndalej që të merrte frymë lehtë. Ajo i gllabëroi të gjitha, - bukën,vezët, kumbullat dhe verën. Porsa mbaroi së ngrëni mëngjesi i saj, djaloshi, mbylli përsëri sytë dhe filloi të dremiste.
Gruaja, duke ndjerë se tanimë recipetat e saj po e shtrëngonin më fort, i zbërtheu kopsat dhe djaloshi hodhi përsëri shikimin mbi të. Ajo nuk u druajt aspak dhe vazhdoi të zbërthente edhe më tej kopsat e veshjes se saj. Nga presioni i madh gjoksi iu çlirua dhe gati u zbulua nga të dy anët në të gjithë madhësinë e hapjes të teshave të shkopsitura. Fshatarja tani e ndeu veten më mirë dhe tha në gjuhë italisht:
- Kaq shumë nxehtë, nuk mund të marrësh dot frymë.
Djaloshi iu përgjigj me atë gjuhë e në atë dialekt.
- Për udhëtim koha është e bukur.
Ajo e pyeti.
- Ju jini nga Piemonte?
- Unë jam nga Asti.
- Kurse unë nga Kazala.
Ata ishin fqinj. U lidh kështu biseda. Kuvenduan gjatë e gjerë mbi gjërat e përditshme me të cilat merren njerëzit e thjeshtë dhe me kënaqësinë e plotë të mendjes së tyre, të një horizonti të mefshtë e të privuar. Biseduan për vendlindjet e tyre. Ata kishin të njohur të përbashkët, përmendën emra e u duk sikur u bënë miq në atë masë sa zbuluan një farë fytyre të re, të njohur prej të dyve. Nga buzët e tyre fluturonin shpejt fjalët e nxitonin me një theks kumbues e tingëllim italian. Mandej ata u informuan mirë për njeri tjetrin.
Gruaja ishte e martuar: kishte tre fëmijë të vegjël që i kishte lënë nën kujdesin e së motrës sepse ajo vetë shkonte në punë; kish gjetur për vete një vend pune si mëndeshë*, vend shumë i mirë tek një damë franceze nga Marseja.
Djaloshi kërkonte punë. I kishin thënë se mund të gjente në Marsejë, sepse atje në atë kohë bëheshin shumë ndërtime.
Pasi treguan dhe këto, ata heshtën.
E nxehta që dukej sikur derdhej si shi mbi çatinë e vagonit, u bë edhe më e padurushme. Reja e pluhurit përplasej pas trenit dhe futej brenda vagonave. Aromat e drurëve të agrumeve dhe e trëndafilave, u bënë edhe më të forta, e dukej sikur kondensoheshin e bëheshin më të rënda.
Të dy pasagjerët u zgjuam përsëri. Ata i hapën sytë pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë. Dielli kish rënë mbi det e ndriçonte me reze drite sipërfaqen kaltëroshe të detit. Ajri u bë disi më i freskët dhe ngjante si më i lehtë.
Mëndesha, mori frymë thellë. Recipetat i kishte të zbërthyera, faqet si të venitura nga vapa e sytë si të turbull. Me një zë të mbytur ajo i tha:
- Nuk i kam dhënë gji foshnjës që nga dita e djeshme; e kam pisk, më duket sikur tani do të bie pa ndjenja. 
Ai nuk iu përgjigj, duke mos ditur çfarë t i thoshte. Ajo vazhdoi:
- Kur grumbullohet kaq shumë qumësht në gjinj, si tek unë tani,duhet ti japësh gji foshnjës tri herë në ditë, ndryshe e ndjen veten keq. Të duket sikur një farë peshe të rëndon në zemër, peshë e atillë që nuk të le të marrësh frymë dhe gjithë pjesët e trupit të dhembin. Kaq qumësht në gji është fatkeqësi. 
Ai theksoi:
- Po, kjo është një fatkeqësi. Kjo juve duhet tu shqetësojë. Rraskapitja dhe dobësimi, në vetvete paraqesin sëmundje të vërteta.
Ajo murmuriti nëpër dhëmbë:
- Mjafton ta shtrëngosh pak gjirin dhe qumështi cërkon si shatërvan. Kjo është interesante ta shohësh. Asnjë nuk e beson. Në Kazela, të gjithë fqinjët vinin më shikonin mua.
- Ashtu, me të vërtet?
- Po me të vërtet. Unë ju a thashë juve, por kjo nuk më ndihmon aspak. Me të shtrënguar gjirin nuk mund të nxjerrësh shumë e të lehtësosh.
Ajo heshti.
Treni u ndal në një farë stacioni. Pranë parmakut kishte qëndruar një grua që mbante një foshnjë që i qante. Gruaja ishte e dobët dhe e veshur me zhele. Mëndesha e pa atë nga dritarja dhe me një zë të përvuajtur tha:
-Ja, gjendjen e saj unë mund ta lehtësoja dhe foshnja mund të më qetësonte dhe mua. E dini, unë nuk jam e pasur, prandaj braktisa shtëpinë, të gjithë të afërmit dhe foshnjën time të dashur, që mbërrita në këtë vend për të punuar, por në këtë çast unë do jepja pesë franga për të marrë atë fëmijën e kësaj gruaje për dhjetë minuta dhe ti jepja gji. Kjo do të qetësonte dhe ata dhe mua. Mua do të më dukej sikur do të ringjallesha.
Ajo heshti përsëri. Mandej disa herë e shkoi dorën në ballin që i digjej flakë, për të fshirë djersën që i kullonte dhe vetëm tha:
- Nuk mundem më të duroj. Më duket sikur do të vdes tani.
Dhe me një lëvizje të pa vetëdijshme ajo e hapi krejt gjoksin. Sisa e djathtë, e madhe e fryrë, me thumbin ngjyrë kafe , i doli krejt përjashta. Gruaja e mjerë rënkoi.
-Ah , o Zoti im! O Zoti im! Ç të bëj?
Treni përsëri lëvizi dhe vazhdoi rrugën e tij midis luleve që lëshonin tani, si gjithnjë në mbrëmjet e ngrohta, aromat marramendëse. Nganjëherë, nga dritarja dukej ndonjë barkë peshkatari, tamam si e përgjumur mbi sipërfaqen e detit të kaltër, nën velën e bardhë e të pa lëvizshme, që pasqyrimi i saj në ujë dukej si një barkë tjetër e katrahur* në det. Djaloshi i hutuar belbëzoi:
- Po... zonjë... unë... mundem juve... mundem tju lehtësoj.
Ajo i u përgjigj me një zë të pa fuqishëm. 
- Poo, të lutem. Ju do të më bënit një shërbim të madh. Unë nuk mundem më ta përballoj, nuk mundem.
Ai u ul përballë saj më gjunjë, ndërsa ajo u përkul mbi të dhe me lëvizjen e zakonshme të mëndeshës, vendosi në gojën e tij thithën ngjyrë kafe të sisës që ti afronte këtij njeriu pikën e qumështit që kish dalë nga thitha. Ai menjëherë e lëpiu atë, vendosi buzët në gjoksin e rëndë që dukej tamam si një fryt i madh. Filloi ta thithte atë si një i etur e në mënyrë ritmike. I vendosi të dy duart në belin e gruas, e tërhoqi fort për ta afruar nga vetja dhe vazhdoi të pinte gllënjkat si një fëmijë, duke lëvizur qafën.
Mbas një kohe ajo i tha:
- Me këtë mjaft, tani merr tjetrën.
Dhe ai i bindur kapi anën tjetër të gjoksit.
Ajo i vendosi ati të dy duart e saj në shpinë dhe tanimë merrte frymë lirisht e kënaqej me aromën e luleve dhe flladin e lehtë qe hynin në vagon nga lëvizja e trenit.
- Këtu fryn shumë mirë, - i tha ajo.
Ai nuk u përgjigj, vazhdoi të pinte nga ai burim i gjallë, sy mbyllur tamam si një që shijë më të mirë nuk kish provuar. Pas pak ajo me qetësi e largoi atë. 
- Tani mjaft. Unë e ndjej veten më mirë. Mua kjo më ktheu në jetë.
Ai u çua duke fshirë buzët me dorë. Ndërsa gruaja duke futur dy pagurët e saj të gjalla e duke ngritur recipetat e saj i tha:
- Mua, ju më bëtë një shërbim të madh. Unë ju falënderoj shumë zotëri.
Ai iu përgjigj me një zë shumë ekspresiv.
- Unë duhet tju falënderoj zonjë; qysh prej dy ditësh nuk kisha vënë gjë në gojë.

* Idili- këtu ka kuptimin ngjarje e vogël, apo dashuri e vogël
* Mëndeshë- tajë, vajë, dojkë.
* Katrahur - si e përmbysur kokë poshtë.


*LETËRKËMBIMI* 
*Përktheu: Kristaq Kotonika*


Nga Zonja X... për Zonjën Z...
Etretrat, e premte
E dashur tezja ime! 

U përgatita me kënaqësi për të ardhur aty e për të të takuar. Do të jem në Frense në vigjilje te hapjes se sezonit të gjahut dhe do të asistoj për të mos munguar e për tu treguar vendin atyre zotërinjve që mblidhen tek ti. Ju jeni shumë e mirë, o tezja ime kur ndodhi vetëm me ta e i lejoni të drekojnë pa veshjen e zezë dhe të pa rrojtur, me pretekstin se janë të lodhur. Prandaj ata janë të lumtur kur nuk ndodhem unë aty, por, do të vij dhe do të kaloj para tyre në revistë si një gjeneral, e po qe se në kohën e ngrënies së drekës do të gjej ndonjë prej tyre, qoftë edhe një të vetëm jo të rregullt në paraqitje, do ta çoj që të hajë drekën në kuzhinë, me shërbëtorët. Burrat e sotëm kanë shumë pak respekt për të tjerët e nuk tregojnë kujdesin e duhur për tu paraqitur seriozë e me dinjitet. Po, po, është e vërtetë, paraqiten si njerëz të pagdhendur. Kur grinden midis tyre, përfundojnë me fyerje me gjuhën e hamejve, ndërsa në praninë tonë paraqiten me një sjellje si të shërbëtorëve. Apo në banjat e detit ti shohësh, qëndrojnë të mbyllur në grupe e atëherë mund ti vlerësosh mirë se çjanë. 
Ja, përfytyro këtë që po të tregoj. Në kabinën e trenin ku isha ulur unë, hyri një zotëri, - që në shikimin e parë kish një paraqitje të veçantë falë kostumit që kish veshur- , dhe para se të ulej hoqi këpucët dhe mbathi një palë pantofle. Një tjetër, një i moshuar që ishte nga ata që janë bërë të pasur vonë ( këta janë më të pa edukuarit) u ul përball meje dhe fare qetë i shtriu këmbët me gjithë këpucë në ndenjësen ku isha ulur unë. Thonë mbase që është e lejuar një gjë e tillë! 
Në stacionin e plazhit ndeshesh me një kulm të paedukatës. Duhet të të them edhe një gjë; neveria ime vjen edhe nga fakti se nuk jam ambientuar e nuk përshtatem dot kur ndesh persona që gjenden në këto vende, sepse sjellja e tyre më ngacmon së tepërmi dhe fare shpejt mund dhe të qaj me dënesë të madhe. 
Në mjediset e hotelit, një djalosh më shkeli e gati sa më rrëzoi duke hequr me vrull çelësin e derës së vet duke e kaluar krahun mbi kokën time. Një tjetër, duke dalë nga dera e Kazinosë, u përplas me mua aq fort sa ndjeva një dhimbje thellë në gjoks, e megjithatë nuk denjoi të thoshte më fal dhe as te hiqte kapelën nga koka. Kështu janë të gjithë burrat. Kur zonjat afrohen në verandë ata mezi i përshëndesin, vetëm sa ngrenë dorën e bëjnë sikur prekin kapelën. 
Por gjëja që më acaron e më ngre nervat akoma më shumë, është pafytyrësia me të cilën flasin në publik, e pa e vrarë mendjen tregojnë aventurat e tyre nga më te neveritshmet. Kur dy burra takohen e hyjnë në bisedë së bashku, tregojnë historira të pështira me fjalë nga më të pistat e me arsyetime të neveritshme, pa u shqetësuar se dikush i dëgjon apo se zërat e tyre mund të bien në veshët e ndonjë gruaje. 
Dje në plazh u detyrova të ndërroja vendin për të mos qëndruar e për të mos qenë dëshmitare pa dashur e një anekdote të shthurur që tregonte një burrë me shprehje e fjalë të atilla sa do të ndjehesh e poshtëruar po të dëgjosh gjëra të tilla. Edukata më elementare nuk mund të të lejojë të dëgjosh e jo më të tregosh qoftë edhe me zë të ulët të tilla gjëra kur ke njerëz të tjerë aty pranë. 
Etretrati, për më tepër është një vend i thashethemeve dhe ndërkohë atdheu i llafazanëve. Nga ora pesë deri në orën shtatë aty shihen të qarkullojnë llafazanë në kërkim të thashethemeve që më pas kalojnë e i tregojnë nga një grup në një tjetër. Mua më mjafton të hedh një vështrim mbi ata që janë te njohur si të tillë dhe unë të të bind që nuk gaboj. 
Një ditë kam asistuar në një koncert në Kazino, i cili jepej nga një artiste e shkëlqyer, zonja Mason. Aty mu dha mundësia që të duartrokisja Koklen-in*, dhe dy aktorët e mirënjohur të Voderilit, zonjën dhe zotin Mele. Këtu gjithashtu munda të shoh të gjithë ata që kishin ardhur në plazh këtë vit. Këta nuk ishin shumë të njohur. Të nesërmen shkova për drekë në Ypor. Aty pashë një njeri gjigand me një mjekër të gjatë që doli nga porta e një shtëpie të madhe si një kështjellë. Ai ishte piktori Pol Lorens**. Me sa dukej ai nuk mjaftohej me burgosjen e personazheve te tij nëpër mure por, donte të burgoste edhe vetveten. 
Më vonë më qëlloi që të ulesha në rërën e plazhit pranë një burri ende të ri, me një pamje të ëmbël e të hijshme që lexonte i qetë ndo poezi. I lexonte ato me një vëmendje dhe një pasion te atillë dhe të them se asnjëherë nuk i ngriti sytë të më shihte mua, ndonëse isha aq pranë tij. Kjo gjë më mërziti dhe shkova e pyeta përgjegjësin e kabinave të plazhit, po nuk munda të mësoj se kush ishte ky zotëri. Thellë në shpirt më vinte për të qeshur me veten time për këtë lexues të poezive. Me dukej si një gjë anakronike për një burrë të padjallëzuar. 
E mirë o tezja ime, por tani shkoj si e marrë tek i panjohuri im. Mëso se quhet Suul Prud. Vete për tu ulur pranë tij e për ta parë bukuroshin tim. Fytyra e tij ka një paraqitje të veçantë, të qetë e tepër fine. Kur dikush i vjen për të biseduar, unë dëgjoj zërin e tij të ëmbël e të ndrojtur. Ky, sigurisht, nuk mund të bërtasë në publik, nuk mund të përplaset me njerëzit, por edhe nëse i ndodh, nuk mund të mos u kërkojë ndjese. Mund që është delikat, por ka një delikasë pothuaj si prej të sëmuri, emocionale. 
Të siguroj që këtë dimër do të ta prezantoj. 
Nuk kam çtë të shkruaj më tjetër, e dashur teze, prandaj po e mbyll rrëmbimthi sepse dhe karroca e postës është gati për tu nisur. 

Ju puth duart dhe në faqe. Mbesa juaj e dashur
Berta de X

P. S. 
Më duhet të shtoj, - për të mbrojtur edukatën franceze, - se bashkëpatriotët tanë në udhëtime, janë model të edukatës, duke i krahasuar me anglezët që ngjasin sikur janë rritur mes argatëve të stallave, ndërsa francezët, në shumicën e rasteve tregohen të kujdesshëm e si të ndrojtur për të mos shqetësuar fqinjët e tyre. 


***

Zonja de Z... për zonjën de X...

Fresne, e shtunë. 

Vogëlushja ime e dashur! 

Ti më thua gjëra të mbushura me një ndjenjë të mirë që nuk të lë që ti të bësh paudhësira. Edhe unë ashtu si ti, në kohë të shkuara, kur isha e re, mbetesha e indinjuar nga mungesa e edukatës tek burrat dhe i akuzoja vazhdimisht si njerëz me shumë mangësi, por duke u moshuar e plakur, duke menduar më thellë, duke lënë pas nazet dhe duke i parë gjërat pa supozimet e mija, kam vënë re këtë gjë që, në se burrat nuk janë gjithnjë të edukuar, gratë përbri tyre kanë një sjellje të poshtër. Ne besojmë se gjithçka na lejohet, dhe llogarisim në të njëjtën kohë sikur të gjithë njerëzit ne na detyrohen, ndërsa ne kryejmë me zemër të qetë akte të privuar nga ato elementë të mirësjelljes, për të cilat flet ti me aq zjarr. 
Unë, gjej sot të kundërtën, që burrat kanë për ne më shumë respekt, e që është relative nga sjellja jonë ndaj tyre. Në fund të fundit, vogëlushja ime, burrat duhet të jenë dhe janë ashtu si i bëjmë ne. Në një shoqëri ku të gjitha gratë do të jenë me të vërtet dama dinjitoze, burrat do të jenë të gjithë xhentëlmenë të vërtetë. 
Le ta shohim, vërë re dhe reflekto. 
Shiko dy gra që ti i ndesh në rrugë, çfarë sjellje, çfarë vështrime fyese, me çfarë përbuzje e shohin njëra tjetrën? ! Sa lëvizje të syve nga lart poshtë për ta matur me sy e bërë me faj tjetrën? ! Bile, në se trotuari është i ngushtë, beson ti se kur njëra të përplaset me tjetrën do të kërkojë te falur? Asnjëherë. 
Kur dy burra ndeshen në një rrugë të ngushtë, te dy jo vetëm që spostohen duke i bërë rrugë njeri tjetrit, por edhe përshëndeten, ndërsa ne, kur përplasemi gjoks më gjoks, apo fytyrë më fytyrë e shohim njëra tjetrën me inat e bëhemi si të shpërfytyruara.  Ose, kur dy gra që nuk e njohin njëra tjetrën, por që rastësisht takohen në shkallët para derës së shtëpisë së një mikeshe të përbashkët, tek e cila ndërsa njëra shkon për ta vizituar, tjetra sapo del prej saj, ato që te dyja do të nguten të bllokojnë kalimin. Ne se dikush zbret nga pas, burrë qoftë apo grua, beson ti se ato do të shqetësohen e të tërhiqen pak për të lejuar kalimin? As mos e ëndërro një gjë të tillë. 
Dimrin e kaluar unë kam pritur njëzetedy minuta me orë në dorë te porta e një salloni. Edhe pas meje prisnin dy zotërinj, të xhindosur si edhe unë, por në ndryshim ishin ambientuar prej kohësh ndaj papërgjegjësisë dhe sjelljeve tona të pa njerëzishme, dhe dukeshin se prisnin pa u revoltuar. 
Një ditë tjetër, para se te largohesha nga Parisi, shkova, pikërisht me tët shoq, për të ngrënë drekë në një restorant në Shamp Elise dhe për tu kënaqur në fresk. Të gjitha tavolinat ishin të zëna. Kamerieri na u lut të prisnim pak. Ndërkohë, ai vuri re se një zonjë e moshuar kish mbaruar dhe priste llogarinë për të paguar që të largohej. Ajo më vuri re, pa që ne prisnim por nuk po çohej të largohej. Për më shumë se një çerek ore, ose qëndronte në vend pa lëvizur, ose bënte sikur vinte dorezat, hidhte shikimin tek të gjithë tavolinat duke vrojtuar të gjithë ata që prisnin si edhe ne. 
Ndërkohë, dy djelmosha që kishin mbaruar së drekuari, duke më parë që prisja, thirrën shpejt kamerierin për të shlyer llogarinë dhe më ofruan vendin e tyre, ndërsa ata u çuan e qëndruan më këmbë për të pritur kamerierin që të vinte. Dhe të mendosh e dashur, që unë nuk jam tashmë e bukur ashtu si ti, por e moshuar e me flokë të bardha. Jemi ne, besomë mua, që duhet të mësojmë edukatë, por duhet shumë punë sa edhe vetë Herkuli nuk do tia dilte mbanë. 
Ti më flet për Etretatin dhe për njerëzit thashethenaxhinj në këtë plazh të këndshëm. Është një vend i abandonuar, krejt i humbur për mua, por që në kohë te mëparshme, më ka argëtuar shumë. 
Kemi qenë aty pak veta, me një shoqëri të mirë, me të vërtet të mirë, prej artistesh të bërë si vëllezër. Nuk merreshim me thashetheme atëherë. Meqenëse në atë kohë nuk kishte Kazino si kjo e sotmja, e shpëlarë, ku mund ta tregosh veten ashtu si je, ku mund të përgojosësh këdo e përsedo, ku kërcehet marrëzisht, ku mund të mërzitesh pa masë, ne kërkonim mënyra për të kaluar mbrëmjet tona sa më të gëzueshme. Mendo çfarë ideje na dha një prej miqve tanë, të shkonim për të vallëzuar çdo mbrëmje në fermat e fshatrave përqark. 
Në mbrëmje, vendoseshim të gjithë në rresht pas një organoje të vogël që zakonisht i binte piktori Puatevin, i cili mbante në kokë një beretë prej pambuku. Dy burra mbanin fenerët për të na ndriçuar rrugën. Ne u shkonim pas si një kortezh por të gëzuara duke qeshur e duke brohoritur si të marra. I zgjonim fshatarët, shërbyesit e shërbyeset që bashkoheshin me ne. Porositej dhe supa me qepë ( sa gjë e tmerrshme) dhe vallëzonim nën kurorat e pemëve me tingujt e asaj organoje. Këndesat e zgjuar ia thoshin këngës së tyre brenda koteceve, ndërsa kuajt vraponin e hingëllinin nëpër stallë. Era e freskët e fushës e mbushur me parfumin e barit që rritej apo ati të korrur që thahej, na ledhatonte fytyrën. 
Sa larg është e gjithë kjo! Sa larg! 
Kanë kaluar afro tridhjetë vjet qysh atëherë. 
Unë, e dashura ime, nuk dua që ti të vish këtu në ditën e hapjes se gjuetisë. Përse kërkon tu prishësh gëzimin miqve tanë duke u imponuar atyre të vishen me kostumet e reja në këtë ditë të furisë e kënaqësisë fshatare? Kështu u pëlqen burrave, vogëlushja ime

Të përqafoj! 
Tezja jote plakë Gjenovefa de Z...

-------------------------------------------
* Koklen. Në vitet 80 në skenën franceze dolën dy aktorë të talentuar, vëllezërit Koklenë; i madhi jetoi nga 1841 - 1909 dhe i vogli 1848 - 1909. Këtu nuk është e qartë se për kë bëhet fjalë.
** Zhan Pol Lorens (1838-1921), - piktor francez dhe shkrimtar me tematikë historike.
*** Suul Prud (1839-1907), - Poet francez i shkollës Parnase.

*BABO MILONI**
*Përktheu: Kristaq Kotonika*

Qysh prej një muaji dielli kishte lëshuar mbi fushë rrezet e tij përvëluese. Jeta shpërthente rreth e qark nën këtë uragan nxehtësie, toka dukej e shtruar në blerim deri ku të arrinte syri. Deri në skajet fundore të horizontit qielli ishte i kaltër. Fushat e mbjella të fermerëve të Normandisë nga larg dukeshin si të ishin pyje të vegjël, të mbyllura si në rreth nga drurët e lartë të ahut.
Nga afër, porsa hapej porta prej hekuri të ndryshkur, të dukej sikur hyje në një kopsht pa fund, sepse të gjithë drurët e vjetër të mollëve eshtake si janë dhe vetë fshatarët, janë plot me lule. Trungjet e vjetër, të errët, plot me xhunga, të shtrembër, të radhitur në oborr, i tregojnë qiellit kubetë e tyre vezulluese me lule të bardha e të kuqe. Aroma e ëmbël e luleve të çelura, përzihet me erën e rëndë të stallave të hapura dhe me avujt e plehut që fermenton. 
Është mesditë. Familja drekon nën hijen e dardhës së mbjellë para portës: babai, nëna, katër fëmijë, dy bujkesha dhe tre argatë. Gjatë ngrënies pothuajse nuk kuvendohet. Hahet supa pastaj mbushet pjata nga pjatanca plot me patate të skuqura në dhjamë. Herë pas here, një nga shërbyeset çohet dhe shkon në qilar për të mbushur një kanë me sidër. 
Babai, një burrë rreth të dyzetave, sodit hardhinë para shtëpisë së tij, një hardhi me një trung të zhveshur e që ishte i dredhur si një gjarpër nën qemer gjatë gjithë murit. Ai e çau heshtjen dhe tha:
- Hardhia e babos lulëzoi shpejt këtë vit, mund të japë dhe fruta. 
E shoqja u kthye nga hardhia, e pa, por nuk tha asnjë fjalë. 
Kjo hardhi ishte mbjellë pikërisht aty ku e kishin pushkatuar Babo Milonin. 

***

Ishte në vazhdim lufta e 1870 -ës. Prusianët kishin okupuar gati gjithë vendin; veriun e mbante më kokën e vet gjenerali Federb me ushtrinë e Veriut. Tashmë, shteti i Prusisë ishte pozicionuar në këtë fermë. Fermeri plak, pikërisht babo Milon, - Petroja, i kishte pritur dhe i kish vegulluar ata si jo më mirë. 
Qysh prej një muaji, pararoja prusiane qëndronte në vrojtim në fshat, kurse francezët nga ana e tyre qëndronin në pritë të pa lëvizur, rreth dhjetë lega më larg, e megjithatë gati çdo natë nga një kalorës prusian zhdukej pa u marrë vesh se si. Te gjithë zbuluesit e izoluar, ata që shkonin të dërguar për patrullim, në se ndaheshin veças nga dy apo nga tre, nuk ktheheshin më. I gjenin të nesërmen, të vdekur në ndonjë fushë, në rrethinat e ndonjë oborri, apo të hedhur në ndonjë kanal. Kuajt e tyre i gjenin të shtrirë gjatazi në rrugë, të therur me shpatë. 
Këto bëheshin nga të njëjtët persona dhe prusianët nuk arrinin t`i zbulonin, prandaj ata e kishin terrorizuar vendin. Pushkatonin fshatarë edhe për një denoncim fare të vogël apo të kotë, burgosnin gra dhe u futnin tmerrin fëmijëve duke dashur të zbulonin gjë prej tyre. Nuk kishin zbuluar asgjë. Por ja, një mëngjes, u gjend babo Miloni i shtrirë në stallën e kuajve të tij me një plagë të thellë në fytyrë. 
Dy kalorës ishin gjetur me bark të çarë, rreth tre kilometra nga ferma. Njërit prej tyre i kish mbetur mes gishtave të dorës shpata e gjakosur. Me sa duket kish goditur për t`u mbrojtur. 
Prusianët e kishin tërhequr plakun zvarrë dhe i ngritën një gjyq ushtarak të hapur, përpara fermës se tij. Ai ishte gjashtëdhjetë vjeç, i shkurtër, i dobët, pak i kërrusur, me ca duar që u ngjanin kthetrave të një gaforreje. Flokët e tij të thinjura, të rralla e të buta si pushi i zogjve të vegjël të patës, e linin pothuajse zbuluar gjithë lëkurën e kafkës. Lëkura e errët dhe e rrudhosur e qafës, i bënte të dallueshme venat e trasha, që zhyteshin poshtë nofullave dhe dilnin përsëri në tëmthat. Në vend e mbanin për burrë koprrac dhe që nuk kishte shumë besim tek të tjerët. 
Katër ushtarë prusianë e mbanin më këmbë përpara tavolinës së kuzhinës që kishin nxjerrë përjashta. Pesë oficerë dhe koloneli qëndronin përballë tij. Koloneli fliste frëngjisht:
- Babo Milon, që kurse jemi vendosur këtu, ne kemi qenë të kënaqur prej jush. Keni qenë të mirësjellë dhe keni pasur edhe përkujdesje për ne. Por sot, një akuzë e rëndë bie mbi ju dhe është e nevojshme të sqarohet. Si e keni marrë këtë plagë, që keni në fytyrë? 
Fshatari nuk u përgjigj. Atëherë koloneli vazhdoi:
- Heshtja juaj ju fajëson babo Milon, por unë dua që të më përgjigji, më kupton? E dini kush i ka vrarë dy kalorësit që u gjetën sot në mëngjes? 
Plaku shqiptoi qartë:
- Unë i vrava.
Koloneli, i befasuar heshti një çast duke i ngulur sytë të akuzuarit. Babo Miloni qëndroi pa u tundur, me atë pamjen e tij si prej fshatari të shushatur dhe sytë e ulur poshtë sikur të ishte rrëfyer tek prifti. Vetëm një gjë mund të zbulonte turbullimin e tij të brendshëm: fakti që ai vazhdonte të gëlltiste pështymën me një sforco të dallueshme, sikur të kishte ndjerë një shtrëngim të fortë në grykë. 
Familjarët e fatziut, djali i tij Xhovani, nusja dhe dy fëmijët e vegjël qëndronin dhjetë hapa prapa të tronditur dhe të tmerruar. Koloneli vazhdoi:
- E dini ju kush i ka vrarë të gjithë zbuluesit e ushtrisë sonë, kufomat e të cilëve i kemi gjetur çdo mëngjes në fushë gjatë këtij muaji? 
Plaku u përgjigj me të njëjtën vendosmëri:
- Kam qenë unë. 
- Jeni ju që i kini vrarë të gjithë? 
- Sigurisht, unë kam qenë. 
- Vetëm ju? 
- Unë vetëm. 
- Pa na thoni, si e bëtë? 
Kësaj here plaku u duk i tronditur. Detyrimi për të folur gjatë për këtë gjë e mërziti dhe belbëzoi: 
- Ku e di unë?... E bëra si më erdhi për ta bërë. 
Koloneli e kërcënoi:
- Ju paralajmëroj që duhet të tregoni gjithçka dhe do të bëni mirë ta tregoni sa më shpejt. Si e filluat? 
Plaku hodhi një shikim mbi të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes së vet që qëndronin më këmbë prapa tij. Hezitoi edhe një moment akoma, pastaj papritmas filloi:
- Një mbrëmje, - të nesërmen e zbritjes suaj këtu, - mbase ishte ora dhjetë-, kthehesha për në shtëpi. Ju dhe ushtarët tuaj, atë ditë me kishit marrë përveç pesëdhjetë skuda e një lope edhe dy deshtë e mi. Unë i thashë vetes: sa herë të më marrin njëzet skuda, aq më shumë herë do të di të hakmerrem. Njëkohësisht kisha dhe shumë gjëra të tjera të mbledhura në zemër, që do tua them. Atë natë pashë një nga kalorësit tuaj që tymoste çibukun afër kanalit prapa kopshtit tim. Shkova e shkëputa kosën time nga bishti, e mora dhe u ktheva prapa shpinës së tij, kështu që nuk dëgjoi asgjë. Ja preva kokën me një të goditur, vetëm me një, si një kalli gruri. Ai nuk arriti të bënte as "Uf". Ju atëherë nuk patët kërkuar në fund të liqenit. Do ta gjenit të futur në një thes qymyri të lidhur bashkë me një gur në një cep të thesit. Ishte kjo ideja ime. Mora gjithë teshat e tij, madje edhe beretën, dhe i fsheha në furrën e gëlqeres së pyllit Martin, prapa oborrit. 
Plaku heshti. Oficerët shikonin të shtangur. Pyetësi rifilloi dhe ja se çmësuan:

***

Kryerjen e krimeve të tij ai e kishte parë vetëm me një mendim: "për të vrarë Prusianët". I urrente ata me një urrejtje të heshtur, të vendosur e të egër prej fshatari lakmitar e patriot. Kishte idetë e tij, - siç tha. 
Atë e kishin lënë disi të lirë të shkonte e të vinte, të hynte e të dilte si e ku të donte, mjafton që të tregohej i përulur ndaj pushtuesit, i qetë dhe i kënaqur. Kështu ai dilte çdo mbrëmje, të fillonte stafetat. Një natë, kish marrë vesh emrin e fshatit ku qëndronin kalorësit. Duke frekuentuar gjermanët kish mundur të mësonte edhe disa fjalë gjermanisht që i nevojiteshin. 
Në mbrëmje doli nga oborri i tij, u fut në pyll, arriti tek furra e gëlqeres, shkoi tek vendi ku kishte fshehur rrobat e të vrarit të parë dhe i veshi. Pastaj lëvizi nëpër fushë duke u zvarritur, duke ndjekur shpatet për të mos u pikasur e duke mbajtur veshin për të diktuar edhe zhurmën më të vogël, i shqetësuar si të ishte një gjuajtës i kontrabandës. Kur i dukej se ishte momenti i duhur afrohej tek rruga e fshihej pas ndonjë shkurreje. Aty zinte pusi dhe priste. Atë natë, duke pritur, më në fund dëgjoi galopin e një kali që kumbonte në truallin e fortë të rrugës. Plaku, vuri veshin në tokë për të vërtetuar që ishte vetëm një kalorës duke ardhur dhe mandej u përgatit. Kalorësi vinte me një trok të shpejtë të kalit për të sjellë korrespondencën. Sytë i bënte katër e veshët i mbante të ngrehur. Kur nuk ish më shumë se dhjetë hapa larg tij, babo Miloni doli në mes të rrugës duke bërtitur:
- Hilfe! Hilfe! " Ndihmë, ndihmë"! 
Ushtari u ndal, dalloi një gjerman të rrëzuar për tokë, e besoi të plagosur, zbriti nga kali dhe u afrua pa pasur asnjë dyshim. Ndërsa po përkulej mbi të panjohurin, mori plotësisht në bark tehun në forme harku të kosores. Ra përdhe pa shpirt duke bërë vetëm disa rrënqethje të fundit. Atëherë, normani i kënaqur, me një gëzim të heshtur, u çua dhe për dufin e tij i preu fytin kufomës, pastaj e tërhoqi deri në kanal dhe e hodhi brenda. Kali priste i qetë padronin e tij. Babo Miloni i kërceu në shalë dhe u nis me galop mes për mes fushës. Në krye të një ore vuri re dy kalorës që kalëronin përbri njëri tjetrit. U kthye drejt tyre duke bërtitur përsëri:- "Hilfe! Hilfe!". Të dy kalorësit, panë uniformën dhe pritën të afrohej pa asnjë dyshim. Fshatari plak kaloi mes tyre si një predhë dhe i rrëzoi përdhe njeri pas tjetrit me një goditje të shpatës e një të shtënë të revoles. Pastaj i theri dhe të dy kuajt. Kur e mblodhi veten dhe ishte qetësuar, u kthye në furrën e gëlqeres dhe vendosi kalin në fundin e korridorit të errët. Zhveshi uniformën, mori e veshi rrobat e tij leckamane dhe u kthye në krevatin e tij në shtëpi ku fjeti deri vonë në mëngjes. 
Për katër ditë nuk doli fare nga shtëpia, duke pritur fundin e hetimit që ishte çelur, por ditën e pestë u nis dhe vrau përsëri dy kalorës me të njëjtën shpatë. Për dy ditë nuk u ndal më. Çdo natë endej poshtë e lart nëpër fushat e shkreta dhe nën dritën e hënës vriste kalorës prusianë si gjuetar njerëzish. Mandej, kur misioni ishte kryer, duke lënë pas vetes kufomat të shtrira gjatë rrugëve, kavalieri plak kthehej përsëri te furra e gëlqeres për të vendosur në fund të korridorit kalin e tij dhe për të lënë uniformën. Në mesditë, shkonte me një dukje të qetë për ti shpënë tagji dhe ujë kalit që qëndronte në fund të bodrumit. E ushqente me bollëk sepse prej tij kërkohej shumë mund. 
Por natën e mëparshme, një prej të sulmuarve që qëndronte në shërbim, me një goditje të shpatës i kishte shkaktuar një plagë të thellë në fytyrë fshatarit plak. Ky i kishte vrarë të dy e ishte kthyer përsëri, kish rregulluar kalin e kish veshur rrobat e tij të zakonshme, por, duke u kthyer iu prenë fuqitë dhe nuk kish mundur të ecte më. Ishte tërhequr zvarrë deri në fund të stallës së kuajve pa mundur të hynte brenda në shtëpi. E gjetën të shtrirë në kashtë. 

* * *

Kur mbaroi kallëzimin e tij, befas plaku ngriti kokën dhe pa oficerët prusianë. Koloneli që po ndukte mustaqet, e pyeti:
- Nuk ke më gjë për të thënë? 
- Jo, skam më; llogaria është e saktë. Kam vrarë gjashtëmbëdhjetë, asnjë më shumë e asnjë më pak. 
- Ju e dini që ju pret vdekja? 
- Unë nuk kërkova mëshirë. 
- Keni qenë ushtar? 
- Po, kam luftuar në kohën time. Mandej jeni ju që më keni vrarë babanë tim, që ishte ushtar në ushtrinë e Imperatorit të Madh, më keni vrarë djalin tim kadet, Franceskon, muajin e kaluar afër Evrenx- it. Isha në borxh dhe ua pagova. Jemi baras. 
Oficerët e shihnin ndërsa plaku vazhdoi:
- Tetë për babanë tim dhe tetë për tim bir, tani jemi baras. Unë nuk u pata provokuar, nuk ju njoh fare. Nuk di asgjë prej nga keni mbërritur. Ju keni ardhur në shtëpinë tonë dhe komandoni sikur të ishte shtëpia juaj. U hakmora për të tjerët dhe nuk pendohem. 
Dhe, duke drejtuar trupin e tij, plaku kryqëzoi krahët para kraharorit me një pozë të ngjashme prej heroi. 
Prusianët diskutuan gjatë. Një kapiten që kishte humbur djalin e tij në muajin e mëparshëm përpiqej ta mbronte këtë maniak të mjerë. Më në fund koloneli u çua, iu afrua babo Milonit dhe duke ulur zërin:
- Dëgjo plaku Milon, - i tha, - ka ndoshta një mjet për të shpëtuar dhe është... 
Por plaku nuk e la të vazhdonte dhe me sy të palëvizur e të ngulur mbi oficerin fitimtar, ndërsa era i ngacmonte qimet e holla të kokës së tij, duke bërë një ngërdheshje të shëmtuar që ia shëmtoi edhe më keq fytyrën e tij të dobët e të prerë nga shpata e prusianit, fryu gjoksin si për të marrë fuqi dhe pështyu me gjithë forcë fytyrën e oficerit. 
Koloneli i trullosur ngriti dorën për ta goditur, por plaku për të dytën herë e pështyu në fytyrë. 
Të gjithë oficerët brofën më këmbë dhe dhanë urdhrin e pushkatimit. 
Në më pak se një minutë, babo Miloni, gjithnjë i pa tundur, kishte mbetur pas murit, i 
pushkatuar duke u qeshur Xhovanit, djalit te madh-, gruas së tij dhe të dy vogëlushëve që e shihnin të hutuar. 

Gjeneral Federb (1818-1889), - gjenerali francez që fitoi dy beteja mbi prusianët më 1870-1871.

*
DINAKËRITË*
*
Përktheu: Kristaq Kotonika*

- Gratë? 
- E po, çfarë gratë? 
- Ja çfarë. Nuk ka prestigjiatorë më të shkathët se sa ato për të na gënjyer në çdo rast me ose pa motiv, shpesh herë vetëm për kënaqësinë për të të zënë në grackë. Dhe ato gënjejnë me një naivitet të pa besueshëm, me një guxim të jashtëzakonshëm, me një delikatesë të pa arritshme. Ato gënjejnë nga mëngjesi në mbrëmje dhe që të gjitha: më të ndershmet, më te sertat e më të arsyeshmet. Por, shtoj këtu se janë edhe pak të detyruara. Burri sillet gjithnjë me kokëfortësi prej budalla e me kërkesa prej tirani. Ai në shtëpinë e tij imponon në çdo moment gjëra qesharake. Ka shumë manira dhe gruaja ja plotëson duke e mashtruar. Ajo ia bën të besueshme që një gjë koston shumë me qëllim që burri ta kundërshtojë me ulërima duke thënë se koston edhe më shumë. Dhe ajo realizon atë që do me lehtësi duke na hutuar me mënyra primitive, me mëndje të hollë që, kur rastësisht i zbulojmë dredhitë. i ulim supat dhe përsërisim si të shtangur: Po si nuk e kemi vënë re më parë këtë? . 
Burri që fliste kështu ishte një ish ministër i Perandorisë, konti L.., një burrë i rrahur nga jeta dhe me mendje të lartë. Një grup të rinjsh mbanin veshët ngritur dhe e dëgjonin me vëmendje. Ai vazhdoi të thoshte: 
- Unë jam gënjyer nga një borgjeze e thjeshtë, në një mënyrë qesharake por dhe shumë mjeshtërore. Do t ua tregoj rastin si një këshillë për ta pasur parasysh. 
Në atë kohë isha ministër i Punëve të Jashtme dhe për çdo mëngjes, e kisha bërë zakon të bëja një shëtitje të gjatë më këmbë në Shans Elise. Ishte një mëngjes aty nga mezi i majit dhe po ecja duke thithur si i pa ngopur aromën e këndshme të gjetheve të porsa çelura. Me kohë kisha vënë re që ndeshja për çdo ditë një grua të adhurueshme, një nga ato krijesat e mrekullueshme që mbahen si simbol i Parisit. E bukur? Po dhe jo? Trup të rregullt? Mbase edhe më të mirë. Belin e kish të ngushtë, shpatullat shumë të drejta ndërsa gjoksin shumë provokues, por unë i preferoj këto kukulla të këndshme për trupin e madh si të Afërditës së Milos. Mandej ato mund të të vërtitin në një mënyrë të pa krahasueshme dhe me të vetmen lëvizje të fytyrës së tyre të ti çojnë valët e dëshirave deri në palcë. 
Ajo më dukej sikur më ndiqte me shikim kur isha duke kaluar. Këto lloj grash kanë gjithnjë një të shikuar me diçka që nuk ua kupton kurrë. 
Një mëngjes e gjeta të ulur në një nga stolat me një libër të hapur në mes të duarve. I kërkova të ulesha pranë saj. Pesë minuta më vonë ishim bërë miq të mirë. Mandej çdo ditë, pas përshëndetjes së zakonshme me buzëqeshje Mirëdita Zonjë, Mirëdita Zotëri, fillonim bashkëbisedimin. Ajo më tregoi se ishte gruaja e një nëpunësi, që bënte një jetë të trishtuar, me kënaqësi të rralla dhe me preokupacione të shpeshta e njëmijenjë gjëra të tjera. Unë i thashë kush isha, rastësisht apo ndoshta dhe për mburrje. Ajo bëri sikur u befasua me ato të i thashë. 
Të nesërmen erdhi të më gjente në ministri dhe më pas e bëri një gjë të tillë aq të shpeshtë sa që portierët që tashmë e kishin njohur, i pëshpëritnin njeri tjetrit me emrin që i patën vënë ata vetë: Zonja Leone. Unë ia mbarta këtë emër. 
Gjate tre muajve e takoja çdo mëngjes pa mu mërzitur aspak, aq shumë dinte të ndryshonte vazhdimisht e ti lezetonte nazet e përkëdheljet e saj. Por një ditë vura re se sytë e saj kishin qenë të përlotur dhe kishin mbetur gjurmët e lotëve që dëshmonin se diçka e mundonte e dukej si të ishte e zhytur në mendime sekrete. I kërkova, duke iu lutur, të më tregonte ngashërimet e zemrës së saj dhe më në fund më tha si neper dhëmbë:
- Unë jam... jam shtatzënë - dhe shpërtheu në vaj. 
- Ou!, bëra unë një ngërdheshje dhe duhet të isha zverdhur si ndodh gjithnjë në këto lloj njoftimesh. Ju nuk e dini se çfarë efekt të dhimbshëm të shkakton ky lloj njoftimi i një atësie të pa pritur, por do ti mësoni më vonë këto gjëra. Ndërsa unë i a ktheva duke belbëzuar:
- Po.., por ti ke burrë, a nuk është kështu? 
- Po, por im shoq është në Itali qysh prej dy muajsh të shkuara dhe nuk ka për tu kthyer edhe për një kohë. 
Mua më duhej me çdo kusht të çlirohesha nga kjo përgjegjësi, prandaj i thashë:
- Duhet të nisesh e të shkosh menjëherë tek ai. 
Ajo u skuq deri në rrënjë të flokëve dhe duke i ulur sytë, ma ktheu. 
- Po.., por, - dhe nuk vazhdoi më tej ose nuk desh ta mbaronte frazën. 
Unë e kuptova se çdesh të thoshte dhe me një farë delikatese i vura në dorë një zarf me të hollat që do ti nevojiteshin për të shkuar aty.


*****

Tetë ditë më vonë më shkruante nga Gjeneva. Një javë më pas, mora një letër nga Firencja, mandej nga Livorno, nga Roma e nga Napoli. Ajo më shkruante: Ndjehem mirë, i dashuri im, por jam shëmtuar. Nuk dua që ti të më shohësh kështu para se kjo të ketë mbaruar, se ti nuk do të më duash më. Im shoq nuk dyshon për asgjë. Meqenëse misioni i tij kërkon që të qëndrojë edhe për shumë kohë në këtë vend edhe unë nuk do të kthehem në Francë veçse pas lindjes. 
Në krye të tetë muajve, mora nga Venecia një njoftim vetëm me këto fjalë:Është mashkull. 
Pak kohë më vonë, një mëngjes, ajo hyri me vrull në zyrën time, më e freskët, e më e bukur se ndonjë herë dhe u hodh në krahët e mija. Pas kësaj lidhjet tona dashurore rifilluan si dhe më parë. 
Unë u largova nga ministria;ajo filloi të vinte në shtëpinë time në rrugën Drenel. Shpesh herë më fliste për fëmijën, por unë mezi e dëgjoja. Kjo gjë mua nuk më prekte. Ndërkohë i dhashë asaj një shumë te mirë të hollash duke i thënë:
- Vendosi këto para mbi emrin e tij. 
Kaluan kështu dy vjet dhe ajo gjithnjë e më shumë me këmbëngulje më fliste për vogëlushin, për Leonen. Nganjëherë dhe qante. 
- Ti nuk e do atë, - më thoshte- , nuk do që ta shohësh qoftë edhe një herë të vetme. Sikur ta dish ti sa dhimbje më shkakton kjo mua. 
Më në fund, një ditë, insistoi shumë që unë ti premtoja se të nesërmen do të shkoja në Shamps Elise në orën që ajo e nxirrte fëmijën për shëtitje. Por, mua në momentin kur do të dilja nga shtëpia për këtë gjë, më hyri në trup një frikë që më detyroi të ndalesha. Njeriu është i dobët dhe budalla, kush e di se çfarë ndodhi në vonesën time. Mbase kuptova se fillova ta doja atë qenie të lindur prej meje. Fëmija im! ! E pata vënë kapelën në kokë ndërsa dorezat i mbaja në dorë. I përplasa këto të fundit në skrivani, ndërsa kapelën e flaka në një karrige. 
- Jo, - i thashë vetes, jo, nuk do të shkoj. Do të jetë më mirë kështu. 
Ndërkohë u hap dera dhe hyri im vëlla. Më pruri një letër anonime që e kish marrë atë mëngjes. Në të shkruhej: Njoftoni vëllain tuaj, kontin L.., se zonja e rrugës Kasset, po tallet me paturpësi me të. Le të kërkojë të dhëna për të.
Unë nuk kisha folur me askënd për këtë lidhje të vjetër dashurie. Ngela i hutuar dhe ia tregova historinë tim vëllai, nga fillimi deri në fund. Mandej shtova:
- Unë nuk do të merrem fare me këtë problem, por ti do të më bësh nder të madh mua në se do informohesh për të. 
Kur ai u largua për të hetuar unë mendova:Përse vallë mund të më gënjejë ajo? Ka dashnorë të tjerë? E çrëndësi ka kjo? Ajo është e re, e freskët, e bukur, tjetër gjë unë nuk dua. Ajo më duket më dashuron e përgjithësisht mua nuk më koston shumë. Në të vërtetë nuk më ka marrë mendjen.
Im vëlla u kthye shpejt. Në zyrat e policisë i kishin dhënë informacione të sakta për të shoqin. Ai ishte nëpunës në ministrinë e brendshme, njeri korrekt, i mirëbesuar e i mirëvlerësuar, por i martuar me një grua shumë të bukur, shpenzimet e se cilës ishin pak të ekzagjeruara për pozicionin e saj modest me ato pak të ardhura prej të shoqit. Kjo ishte gjithçka. 
Im vëlla kish vajtur ta kërkonte në shtëpi por portieria i kish thënë se kish dalë e nuk ndodhej aty. Mandej, po prej saj, por, kundrejt një pagese si frëngu pulën, i kish thënë:
Zonja D... është një grua shumë e mirë dhe burri i saj gjithashtu është burrë i mirë, jo mendjemadh; nuk janë të pasur por, janë bujarë. 
Im vëlla për të mësuar diçka më shumë e kish pyetur:
- Çmoshë ka tani fëmija e tyre? 
- Po ata nuk kanë fëmijë, zotëri, - i pat thënë ajo. 
- Si? Po vogëlushi Leon? 
- Jo zotëri, e kini gabim. 
- Po vogëlushi që zonja kish lindur gjatë qëndrimit të saj në Itali dy vite më parë? 
- Ajo nuk ka qenë kurrë në Itali, zotëri. Ajo nuk është larguar asnjëherë nga shtëpia që prej pesë vjetësh që banon në këtë shtëpi, - kish shtuar ajo më pas. 
Im vëlla i habitur, i pat bërë edhe ndërhyrje të tjera me karakter hetimi dhe kish mundur ti shtynte edhe më tej hulumtimet e tij. 
-Pra, as udhëtim e as fëmijë. 
Unë isha i trullosur nga sa më kallëzoi ai, por nuk arrita të kuptoja pikësynimet e prapaskenat e kësaj komedie. 
- Dua të di gjithçka, - i thashë. Do ta ftoj të vijë nesër këtu. Ti do të qëndrosh këtu në zyrë në vendin tim. Nëse ajo ma ka hedhur, do ti japësh këto dhjetëmijë franga dhe nuk dua ta shoh më, kam filluar të mërzitem shumë. 

** * **

E besoni? Një ditë më parë isha mërzitur nga që kisha një fëmijë nga kjo grua, tani që mësova se nuk e kisha më, më irritonte, më poshtëronte, më bënte që të vuaja. 
U gjenda i lirë, i çliruar nga çdo detyrim, nga çdo shqetësim por... pak i xhindosur. 
Im vëlla të nesërmen e priste në studion time. Me të mbritur, ajo hyri me vrull, si zakonisht duke vrapuar me krahë hapur, por u ndal menjëherë e tronditur duke parë një të huaj para saj. Ai e përshëndeti duke i kërkuar ndjesë. 
- Ju kërkoj të falur, zonjë, që më gjeni mua këtu në vend të tim vëllai, por ai më ka ngarkuar të marr ndo shpjegime prej jush dhe se do të hidhërohej shumë po tju pyeste personalisht. Ndërkohë ia nguli asaj sytë dhe i tha ashpër. 
- Ne tashmë e dimë që ju nuk ki pasur ndonjë fëmijë me tim vëlla. 
Pas momentit të parë të shtangies, ajo kish rimarrë qëndrimin e saj, ishte ulur dhe e shihte duke buzëqeshur këtë lloj gjykatësi dhe fare thjesht u përgjigj:
- Jo, unë nuk kam fëmijë. 
- Ne dimë që ju nuk keni qenë asnjëherë në Itali. 
Kësaj here qeshi me gjithë shpirt. 
- Jo, jo nuk kam qenë asnjëherë në Itali. 
Atëherë im vëlla i hutuar i tha:
- Konti më ka ngarkuar të të them se gjithçka mes tij dhe jush tashmë ka mbaruar dhe të dërgon këto të holla. 
Ajo mori përsëri një sjellje serioze, i vendosi qetë-qetë të hollat në xhep dhe e pyeti pa të keq:
- Pra nuk do ta shoh më kontin? 
- Jo zonjë. 
U duk e mërzitur dhe shtoi me një ton të qetë:
- Gjynah, e kam dashur shumë. 
Duke e parë që ajo i merrte kaq qetë gjërat, im vëlla si me të qeshur i tha:
- Shiko, mund të më thoni me sinqeritet pse e krijuat gjithë këtë histori te gjatë të fëmijës e të udhëtimit në Itali? 
Ajo e pa atë e habitur, sikur ti kish bërë një pyetje prej budallai dhe u përgjigj:
- Eh! Kjo, një dinakëri e hollë. Po besoni ju, që një borgjeze e vogël dhe e varfër si unë, do tia kish ndalë mbanë të mbante lidhje të tilla për tre vjet me kontin L.., një zotëri të madh, një burrë të modës, të pasur e joshës në se nuk do të përdorte një dinakëri të tillë? Tanimë mbaroi. Kjo gjë nuk mund të zgjaste për gjithnjë. Me çdo mënyrë ia dola për tre vjet. Juve do ta përshëndesni fort nga ana ime. 
Tha këto dhe u çua më këmbë. Im vëlla e pyeti përsëri:
- Po fëmija? A nuk kishit një fëmijë që do ta shihte im vëlla? 
- Sigurisht, djalin e motrës sime. Ajo ma pruri atë në kohë. Unë vë bast që ajo ju ka njoftuar. 
- Mirë, po gjithë ato letra nga Italia? 
Ajo qëndroi për të qeshur me të madhe. 
- Oh! Ato letra... është një poemë e tërë. Konti nuk ish aspak Ministër i Jashtëm, për asgjë. 
- Por... mund të ma thoni? 
- Ky është sekreti im. Nuk dua të komprometoj askënd për këtë. 
Pas kësaj, duke salutuar me një të qeshur gati si një këngë, doli e qetë nga studioja, si një aktore që kish debutuar rolin e saj. 

** * **

Dhe konti L... shtoi si për moral:
- Ec e besoju këtyre zoçkave të tilla...


*RUAJTJA*

*Përktheu: Kristaq Kotonika*


Ajo vdiq pa agoni, vdiq qetësisht si një grua jeta e secilës kishte qenë pa asnjë të metë;tani pushonte, pushonte në krevatin e saj, po njëlloj e shtrirë në kurriz, sy mbyllur, me një pamje të qetë, flokët e gjata të vendosura me kujdes sikur të ishte stolisur pak minuta para vdekjes. E gjithë fytyra e zbehtë e të ndjerës prehej e qetë ashtu e nënshtruar që kuptohej qartë se sa shpirt të mirë kish pasur ai trup, çfarë jetë të dëlirët kish përcjellë kjo gjyshe e urtë, çfarë fundi pa tronditje e pa vuajtje kishte kaluar kjo urtësi.
Pranë krevatit, ulur në gjunjë qëndronin: i biri, një jurist i pa epur në parime dhe e bija  Margarita - ose më mirë murgesha Eulalia, që qanin me shumë dëshpërim.
Ajo, qysh kur ishin fëmijë i kishte edukuar e pajisur me një moral të fortë duke u mësuar atyre besimin pa asnjë të mete dhe për detyrat asnjë kompromis. Ai, i biri, duke qenë gjykatës i pajisur me ligjin, godiste pa mëshirë më të ultit e rebelët; ajo, e bija, e pajisur me të gjitha virtytet me të cilat ishte e nginjur kjo familje e thjeshtë, ish martuar me Zotin nga neveria që kishte për burrat.
Nuk e kishin njohur babanë e tyre. Dinin vetëm që e kish lënë fatkeqe mamanë e tyre, pa arritur të mësonin detaje të veçanta të tjera.
Murgesha i puthte si e çmendur njërën dorë të varur të së ndjerës, një dorë ngjyrë fildishti të ngjashme me atë të të Madhit Jesu Krisht, që ishte e varur poshtë krevatit. Nga na tjetër e trupit të shtrirë, dora tjetër dukej sikur shtrëngonte akoma çarçafin e zhubrosur nga ai gjest i sforcimit të njeriut në agoni, ndërkohe që çarçafi ruante akoma valëzimet e trupit, si një kujtim të lëvizjeve të fundit që rrjedhin nga imobilizimi gradual i brendshëm i trupit.
Disa trokitje të forta te porta bënë të ngriheshin të dy kokat e ngashëruara, ndërsa prifti që kish mbaruar së ngrëni drekën nuk priti ti hapnin derën por hyri brenda. Ish krejt i kuq në fytyrë dhe gulçonte nga që i kish filluar tretja e ushqimit, por edhe se e kish pirë kafenë të përzierë me konjak me qëllim që të mund ti bënte ballë, mbas lodhjes së netëve të kaluara, qëndrimit zgjuar për ruajtjen e kufomës deri në mëngjes. Dukej si i trishtuar, por me atë trishtimin e priftërinjve për të cilët vdekja paraqet një përfitim. Bëri shenjën e kryqit dhe u avit duke bërë gjestet e profesionit.
- E po, fëmijët e mi të mjerë, erdha për tu ndihmuar të kaloni këto orë të trishtuara.
Murgesha Eulalia brofi menjëherë më këmbë.
- Faleminderit Ati im, por ne dëshirojmë, - im vëlla dhe unë, - të qëndrojmë vetëm pranë saj. Janë momentet e fundit që na kanë mbetur për ta parë e dëshirojmë të rigjendemi të tre së bashku si dhe më parë, kur ne... ne... ishim te vegjël dhe e shkreta ma... mamaja jonë e mjerë...
Ajo nuk mundi të vazhdonte më tutje, ca nga lotët që i rridhnin prej syve të saj aq dhe nga dëshpërimi i madh që i zinte frymën. Atëherë prifti u përkul i qetë dhe duke murmuritur mbi krevatin e saj u tha:
- Si të dëshironi bijtë e mi.
U ul në gjunjë, u fal, u çua dhe filloi të largohej me qetësi. Kur ishte duke dalë tha:
- Ishte një shenjtore!
Mbetën vetëm, e vdekura dhe të dy fëmijët e saj. Penduli i një ore që nuk dukej se ishte i mbuluar nga hija, bënte lëkundjet e tij të vogla e të rregullta, ndërsa nga dritarja e hapur, aromat e barit të njomësht dhe të pyllit, hynin në dhomë së bashku me dritën e zbetë e vezulluese të hënës në perëndim. Asnjë zhurmë nuk ndihej në fshat, tjetër gjë se bretkosat endacake të natës kuakitnin apo se dhe ngandonjëherë qetësinë e kësaj natë mund ta prishte gumëzhitja e ndonjë insekti të natës që hynte si predhë nga dritarja e hapur e shkonte përplasej pas muri. Një melankoli hyjnore, një qetësi e pa fund e një heshtje e thellë rrethonin këtë vdekje e ngjante sikur këto ishin shkëputur prej trupit të saj, kishin dalë jashtë për të qetësuar vetë natyrën. Ndërkohë gjykatësi gjithnjë ulur më gjunjë, me kokën të zhytur në çarçaf, me një zë të mekur që të këpuste shpirtin e që dilte nëpërmjet ndërresave dhe mbulesës së të mjerës, thërriste:
- Mama! Mama! Mama!
E motra në anën tjetër, e shtrirë në dysheme, përpëlitej përdhe, dridhej si të ishte në një krizë epilepsie, ofshante e bërtiste:
- Krisht! Mama! Mama! Krisht! .
Te dërmuar që të dy nga një uragan dëshpërimi, gulçonin, regëtinin. Më pas kur kriza u qetësua vazhduan të qanin në mënyrë më të ëmbël, tamam si ato shirat e qeta që vazhdojnë të bien pas një stuhie në detin e dallgëzuar. Akoma më vonë, u çuan e qëndruan më këmbë të vrojtonin kufomën e dashur. Kujtimet, ato mbresa të largëta e të djeshmet aq të ëmbla, ndërsa sot shumë torturuese, zbritën ne shpirtrat e tyre së bashku dhe me gjithë ato vogëlsira të papërfillshme e të veçanta, intime e familjare që të bëjnë të rishohësh të kaluarën dhe të zhdukurit. Ata rikujtuan rrethanat, fjalët, buzëqeshjet, tonalitetin e zërit të saj që tani nuk u fliste më. E rishihnin të lumtur e të qetë, rigjenin frazat që ajo u thoshte atyre si dhe lëvizjen më të vogël të dorës së saj që ajo bënte shpesh herë si për të theksuar ndonjë fraze apo porosi të rëndësishme që u jepte atëherë. Ata e deshën si nuk kishin dashur kurrë tjetër më shumë dhe tani duke krahasuar me dëshpërimin që i kish përfshirë, ndjeheshin si të braktisur. Ajo kishte qenë mbështetja e tyre, udhëheqësja e tyre në jetë, gjithë rinia e tyre, gjithë pjesa e lumtur e qenies së tyre që po zhdukej, ishte lidhja e tyre me jetën, nëna, mamaja, mishi krijues, lidhja me gjyshërit, të cilën ata nuk do ta kishin më. Tani ndjeheshin të vetmuar, të izoluar, nuk mund te shihnin më prapa ato që kishin kaluar.Në një moment murgesha i tha të vëllait:
- Ti e di që mamaja i lexonte gjithnjë letrat e saj të vjetra;ato janë të gjitha aty në sirtarin e saj. Në se i lexojmë duke i kaluar tani për dore, mbase do të rijetojmë gjithë jetën e saj në këtë natë këtu përbri saj. Do të jetë si një kalavar, si një njohje që ne do të bëjmë me mamanë në intimitetin e saj, me gjyshërit tanë të pa njohur. Për letrat që janë atje dhe këtu ajo na fliste shpesh, të kujtohet?
Morën në kuti një pako me zarfe të vegjël me letra të zverdhura të lidhura me kujdes e të radhitura njëra pas tjetrës. I vendosën mbi krevat këto relikte, zgjodhën njërën prej tyre në të cilën ishte shkruar sipër mbishkrimi «Babo», e hapën dhe filluan leximin. Ishin nga ato letra të vjetra që gjenden në skrivanitë antike, nga ato letra që u vjen era e shekullit të kaluar. E para thoshte:
E dashura ime, një tjetër Vogëlushja ime e bukur pastaj tjetra E dashur vogëlushe mandej akoma E dashur bijë e pa pritur murgesha filloi ti lexoje me zë të lartë, ti rilexonte të vdekurës historinë e saj, gjithë kujtimet e saj të dashura. Gjykatësi, i mbështetur me njërin rryl mbi krevat, dëgjonte me sytë e ngulur mbi të ëmën dhe kufoma e palëvizshme i ngjante si të ishte lumturuar. Murgesha Eulalia, u ndal dhe i tha të vëllai me një fare ngrehje:
- Duhet ti a vendosim në varrin e saj, të mbulohet me këto kujtime e të groposen aty.
Pastaj mori një pako tjetër ku nuk kish të shkruar ndonjë mbishkrim sipër dhe lexoi me zë të lartë: «E adhuruara ime. Të dua deri aty sa po luaj mendsh. Qysh dje, unë po vuaj si një i dënuar e i djegur nga kujtimi i yt. Ndjej buzët e tua mbi të mijat, sytë e tu mbi sytë e mi, mishin tënd mbi mishin tim. Të dua... Të dua!... Ti më ke lënë të marrë. Te pres me krahë hapur, i angështuar, mbartur me një dëshirë të pa fund për të të pasur akoma. I gjithë trupi im të thërret, të do. Ruaj në gojën time akoma aromën e puthjeve të tua.»
Gjykatësi brofi më këmbë, murgesha ndali leximin. Atëherë ai rrëmbeu letrën, kërkoi firmën. Nuk kishte firmë por vetëm këto fjale: «Ai që të adhuron», ndërsa me poshtë, Enriko. Babai i tij quhej Renato, nuk ishte ai që e dërgonte këtë letër. Atëherë me një dore të shpejtë, rrëmoi në pakon e letrave, mori një tjetër prej tyre dhe aty lexoi: Nuk mund të jetoi më pa pasur përkëdhelitë e tua.
Duke qëndruar më këmbë dhe i rreptë si të ishte në një proces gjyqi, ai e shihte të vdekurën si i ngurtësuar. Murgesha qëndronte drejt më këmbë si një statujë, shihte të vëllamë dhe priste. Atëherë ai kaloi përmes dhomës me hapa të lehte, u afrua tek dritarja, e shkriu shikimin e tij tej në fushë e qëndroi ashtu duke u menduar. Kur më pas u kthye aty ku kish qenë më parë, murgesha Eulalia, me sy të përtharë tashmë, qëndronte ende më këmbë e pa lëvizur, pranë krevatit të kufomës. Ai u afrua, i mblodhi me rrëmbim letrat, i hodhi ashtu të pa rregulluara në kutinë nga ku i kishin nxjerrë, pastaj mbylli dhe perden e krevatit të kufomës.
Kur drita e ditës që kish filluar të binte, e bëri ta pa dallueshme dritën e shandanëve që digjeshin mbi tavolinë, djali u çua ngadalë prej poltronit ku kish qenë i ulur dhe pa i hedhur më asnjë shikim së ëmës, që ai tashmë e kish ndarë nga vetja e tij si një të dënuar, i tha me ngadalë murgeshës:
- Dhe tani o motër, të largohemi.

*LETRAT TONA*
*Përktheu: Kristaq Kotonika*


Udhëtimi për tetë orë rresht me tren, dikujt i jep gjumë ndërsa një tjetri i shkakton pagjumësi. Unë vetë, pas çfarëdo udhëtimi nuk fle gjithë natën e asaj dite.
Rreth orës pesë të mbrëmjes pas një udhëtimi të tillë, mërita tek miku im Miure dArtius ku do të kaloja tri javë në çifligun e tij në Abel. Shtëpia e bukur e ndërtuar në fund të shekullit të kaluar nga një paraardhës i familjes së tij, ishte në zotërim të kësaj familje. Ajo gjithnjë ruante të njëjtin komoditet, karakteristik të atyre lloj banesave të dikurshme, në të cilën jetonin të njëjtit njërës trashëgimtarë të familjes, duke ruajtur të njëjtat mobilie si dhe po ato rregulla, por që e gjallëronin me praninë e tyre. Asgjë nuk ndryshohej dhe njerëzit e shtëpisë nuk largoheshin nga dhomat e tyre të cilat asnjëherë nuk mbeteshin të shkreta, por që sixhadetë nuk hiqeshin kurrë nga muret, ndonëse vjetroheshin, zverdheshin, humbitnin ngjyrat, ato vareshin gjithnjë në të njëjtat vende. Mobiliet e vjetra nuk ndërroheshin por lëvizeshin kohë pas kohe, që të mund të krijohej vendi për ndonjë send të ri, i cili sillej këtu si një i porsadalë, midis vëllezërve dhe motrave të tij.
Shtëpia ishte vendosur mbi një breg midis një parku jo shumë të pjerrët që zbriste ëmbël në lumë. Mbi lumë kalonte një urë në formë harku e ndërtuar me gurë. Pas lumit shtrihej luadhi, ku endeshin ngadalë lopët e majme që cimbidhnin barin e njomë. Sytë e tyre dukeshin të lagura nga vesa, mjegulla dhe freskia e barit të kullotës.
Unë e kam dashur këtë shtëpi, ashtu si duhen gjërat që ëndërrohen me pasion. Vij këtu çdo vjeshtë dhe kur largohem ndjej keqardhje.
Pasi drekova në ambientin miqësor, të kësaj familje të qetë ku mua më pritën si njeriun e afërm të tyre, e pyeta Pol Miurin, mikun tim:
- Cilën dhomë më ke caktuar mua këtë vit?
- Dhomën e teto Rozës, - më tha.
Në kohën që zonja Miure dArtius u lirua nga shoqërimi i tre fëmijëve të saj, - dy vajzave të mitura dhe djalit çapkën, më çoi mua në dhomën e teto Rozës, në të cilën nuk e kisha kaluar natën asnjëherë më parë. I mbetur vetëm në atë dhomë fillova të shihja muret, mobilet dhe gjithë mjedisin , që të mund të mësohesha me to. E njihja shumë pak këtë dhomë, për aq sa kisha kaluar këtu disa herë por me një shikim indiferent, bile edhe në portretin e bërë në pastel të teto Rozës, emër me të cilin quhej ajo dhomë. Atëherë ajo dhomë nuk më diktonte asgjë mua dhe tani portreti në karton i kësaj teto plakë, paraqiste një pamje të zymtë poshtë xhamit të kornizës. Ajo kish qenë një lloj gruaje e nderuar para kohësh, një grua me principe të rregullta dhe një etiketë të fortë e rigoroze, deri në recetat e uzinës që përdorte. Ishte një nga ato tetot e moshuara që trembin qeshjen, gëzimin dhe shfaqen si engjëj të trishtuar, të zymta, të ngrysura dhe të rrudhura në familjet provinciale.
Megjithatë, nuk kisha dëgjuar e nuk dija shumë për të. Nuk dija as për jetën e saj, as për vdekjen. Kishte jetuar ajo në shekullin e tanishëm apo në të kaluarin? Këtë botë ajo, e kish lënë pas një jete të mërzitur apo të qetë? Ajo qiellit i kishte dhënë shpirtin e pastër të një çupe plakë,shpirtin e qetë të një bashkëshorteje, shpirtin e dashur të një nëne, apo shpirtin e trazuar të ndonjë dashurie? Çdija unë për këto?Asgjë, vetëm emrin Teto Roza që më dukej i ngatërruar, banal dhe aspak i pëlqyer.
Mora një qiri në dorë që të mund të shihja më mirë fytyrën e ashpër në portretin e varur në mur me një kornizë të vjetër e të lyer në ar. Fytyra mu duk e pa rëndësishme, aspak e pëlqyer , bile antipatike dhe unë e lashë atë për të shqyrtuar pajiset e dhomës. Të gjitha ato ishin të epokës së fundit të Ludovikut të XVI, Revolucionit dhe Direktoratit.
Asnjë karrige, asnjë perde nuk ishte ndryshuar që atëherë në këtë dhomë; ato ruanin erën e kujtimeve të kaluara, aromën fine, aromën e drurëve të kolltukëve të atyre banesave, ku kishin jetuar, dashurua e vuajtur brezat më parë.
Mandej u shtriva shpejt për te fjetur por, nuk më zuri gjumi. Pasi u mundova nja dy orë, vendosa të çohesha e të merresha me shkrimin e ndonjë letre. Hapa një sirtar të një komoje të vogël që ishte vendosur midis dy dritareve, me shpresë se do të gjeja aty bojë dhe letër, por nuk gjeta veçse disa pena shumë të vjetra prej gjembash të iriqit me maja prej qelqi të punuara me mjeshtëri. Unë desha të mbyllja sirtarin, kur përnjëherësh shikimi im u tërhoq nga një pikë që shkëlqente, diçka njëlloj si koka e një suste te verdhë që qëndronte përpjetë, dhe formonte një pirg në një të çarë në formë hullije të draskës.
E preka atë me dorë dhe ndjeva se ajo mund të shtypej. E kapa dhe e tërhoqa nga vetja. Ajo lëvizi me lehtësi. Ishte një gjilpërë e gjatë me një kokë të artë, e futur dhe e fshehur me mjeshtëri në të thelluarën e drurit.
Çtë ishte ajo?Por mua në çast më shkoi në mendje se ajo duhej të përdorej për të shtypur sustën e kyçit sekret të fshehur aty dhe fillova që ta zbuloja. Kjo gjë vazhdoi gjatë. Më pas, të paktën pas nja dy orësh kujdesi, munda të hap një vrimë tjetër, pothuajse përball së parës, në thellësi të një hullije. Futa atje gjilpërën me kokë dhe menjëherë draska e vogël më kërceu mua drejt e në fytyrë. Në vendin sekret që u hap, vura re dy pako me letra, të zverdhura dhe të lidhura me një shirit ngjyrë të kaltër.
I lexova të gjitha ato letra dhe këtu po shkruaj vetëm dy prej tyre.
Ju më kërkoni që unë tju kthej letrat tuaja, e dashura ime. Ja, po ju a kthej ato, por kjo mua më pikëlloi. Nga se kini frikë ju? Se mos vallë unë do ti humb ato? Por ato tek unë janë të kyçura. Si mendoni, do të mi vjedhin? Por unë ato i ruaj se ato janë vetë thesar i çmuar për mua. Po, Ju më kini shkaktuar një hidhërim të jashtëzakonshëm. Unë pyes veten, vallë nuk jeni penduar për këtë në thellësinë e zemrës suaj? Jo për atë që më kini dashuruar mua,unë e di që ju mua më doni, por do të jetë ndoshta, për atë që ju e kini shprehur këtë dashuri të madhe në letrat tuaja, në çaste kur zemrën tuaj nuk ma besonit mua por e kishit nxjerrë në dorën tuaj. Kur ne dashurojmë, tek ne lind nevoja për tu njohur më afër, nevoja për të folur e shkruar me finesë prandaj dhe ne flasim e shkruajmë. Fjalët fluturojnë, fjalë të ëmbla, delikate, të endura me muzikalitet, aromë e dashuri, të nxehta e të lehta, që humbasin, vetëm sa jehojnë dhe më pas mbeten në kujtesë, por, ne nuk mund ti shohim ato, nuk mund ti prekim, smund ti puthim si mund të bëjmë me fjalët e shkruara në letër, me dorë.
Letrat Tuaja? Ja, urdhëroni, unë po ua kthej ato. Por duhet ta dini se kjo më ka dëshpëruar shumë.
Ju, ndofta, kini për të ndjerë turp nga prania e këtyre letrave të lidhura. Shpirtit tuaj të ndrojtur dhe patologjikisht të sëmurë sa mezi kuptohet, do ti vijë turp. Juve ju vjen keq për ato që i shkruat njeriut të dashur. Ju kujtoni frazat dhe e turbulluar i thatë vetes: Do ti shndërroj në hi ato fjalë
Qofshi e kënaqur, qofshi e qetësuar! Ja letrat tuaja. Unë juve sidoqoftë, ju dua.

** * **

 Miku im!
Jo, ju nuk më kini kuptuar, nuk i ratë në të.
Unë aspak nuk dua dhe nuk do të dua kurrë që të mohoj dashurinë time të dhembshur për ju. Unë do tju shkruaj juve gjithnjë, por Ju ndër kohë duhet të mi ktheni letrat e mija, pasi ti keni lexuar. Unë do tju ofendoja, miku im, në se do tju shpjegoj shkakun e kësaj kërkese. Ajo nuk është patetike, si e mendoni Ju, praktikisht - unë kam frikë, - por jo nga Ju, por prej rastësisë. Unë ndjehem fajtore. Nuk dëshiroj që faji im të bjerë mbi dikë tjetër përveç meje.
Më kuptoni mua mirë. Ne mund të vdesim. Juve ose unë. Ju mund të vdisni duke rënë nga kali, - se ju çdo ditë udhëtoni kalëruar mbi kalë. Ndaj jush mund të sulmojnë, tju vrasin në duel. Ju mund të vdisni nga ataku i zemrës apo nga rënia e karrocës, nga një mijë raste. Njeriu vdes vetëm një herë, por shkaqet për vdekje janë më të shumta se sa ditët tona fatlume. Dhe ja pas kësaj, motra Juaj, vëllai Yt apo e fejuara Juaj, mund ti gjejnë ato letra. Ju mendoni se ata do të më duan e do të ma falin mua? Nuk e mendoj. Por, bile nëse ata më adhuronin, mundet që dy gratë apo burri duke njohur të fshehtën, dhe pikërisht të fshehtën tonë, mendoni se nuk do ta dëshmonin atë?
Sigurisht që po. Ju mundet tu duket absurditet, që unë përmend vdekjen Tuaj dhe po ju shpreh dyshimet relative kaq thjesht për të afërmit Tuaj. Por, herët ose vonë ne të gjithë do të vdesim, sështë e vërtetë kjo? Dhe sigurisht njeri do të jetojë pas tjetrit. Kështu që, duhet të parashikohen të gjithë rreziqet, pra edhe ky i letrave.
Unë mund ti ruaj letrat së bashku me të mijat prej teje, në xhepin e fshehtë të sirtarit sekret. Dua tju them Juve, se ato do të qëndrojnë brenda kutisë së mëndafshtë, të mbuluara me dashurinë tonë, si dy dashnorë në të njëjtin varr.
Ju mund të thoni: Po në se Ju do të vdisni e para, e dashura ime, burri juaj do ti gjejë ato letra.
Oh, unë për asgjë nuk frikohem. Para së gjithash, ai nuk e di vendin e fshehtë të komodinës sime dh mandej ai nuk ka për të kërkuar. Por edhe nëse ai i gjen ato pas vdekjes sime, unë asgjë nuk rrezikoj. Ju ndofta kini mendimin se të gjitha letrat e dashnorëve janë gjetur në kutitë e të vdekurave? Unë për vete prej kohësh kam menduar për këtë, dhe këto të menduara të gjata më detyruan tju kërkoj Juve letrat e mija. Duhet të dini se asnjëherë nuk kini për të dëgjuar se gratë i djegin letrat e dashnorëve te tyre, asnjë nuk i asgjëson ato letra ku flitet për dashurinë e tyre. Në ato letra është e mbyllur gjithë jeta jonë, gjithë shpresa, e gjithë e pritshmja e ëndërruar. Letrat përmbajnë në vetvete emrin tonë dhe fjalët tona të nxehta e përkëdhelëse të dashurisë, ato janë reliktet tona të shenjta dhe gjithnjë i rilexojmë veçanërisht aty ku zëmë vendin më religjioz.
Letrat tona të dashurisë; ato janë e drejta jonë për të bukurën, hijeshinë, joshjen, janë krenaria e intimitetit tonë femëror, thesari i zemrës sonë. Jo, jo, asnjëherë femra nuk asgjëson këtë arkiv të vjetër dhe magjepsës të jetës së vet.
Por ne do të vdesim, si të gjithë, dhe atëherë atëherë këto letra dikush mund ti gjejë. Kush? Bashkëshorti? Çdo të bëjë ai me ato? Asgjë. Ai do ti djegë.
Eh, unë e kam menduar këtë, shumë e kam menduar.
Ta zëmë se për ditë vdesin gra të dashuruara me dikë, që çdo ditë gjurmët apo dëshmitë e fajësisë së tyre bien në duar e burrave, por asnjëherë nuk ndodh ndonjë skandal, kurrë nuk ndodh për këtë ndonjë lloj dueli. Mendoni, miku im, për një burrë të tillë apo për një zemër burri të këtij rasti. A mund të hakmerrej për së gjalli, të shkonte në duel me njeriun që e turpëroi atë apo dhe ta vrasë, por në se gruaja do të ishte gjallë dhe që e pse? Por kur prova të tilla gjenden pas vdekjes së saj, ato digjen nga këta burra, duke u shfaqur sikur asgjë nuk ka ndodhur dhe vazhdojnë tu japin dorën dashnorëve të grave të tyre të vdekura, bile janë të gëzuar që letrat nuk ranë në duar të huaja por u asgjësuan nga vetë ata.
Eh, sa burra gjenden midis te njohurve të mi që pa dyshim i kanë djegur të tilla letra dhe mandej janë shfaqur sikur nuk dinë asgjë. Ah, me çfarë tërbimi do të luftonin ata në duel, në se do ti gjenin ato kur gratë ishin gjallë! Por ato kanë vdekur. Kuptimi për nderin tanimë ka ndryshuar. Vdekja, është ajo që sjell harresën për fajin e bashkëshortes.
Kështu që, mua më duhet të ruaj letrat tona, se në duart tuaja ato janë të rrezikshme për të dy ne. Provoni të më thoni, që unë nuk kam të drejtë.
Unë Ju dua dhe ju puth flokët tuaj
Roza.

Unë ngrita shikimin tim në portretin e teto Rozas dhe hodha sytë në ashpërsinë, rrudhat dhe fytyrën e saj pak të inatosur, mendova për të gjitha ato shpirtra grash, që nuk i njohim dot pothuaj fare, që i llogarisim krejt naivisht nga paraqitja e tyre, thjeshtësia e dukshme e tyre ndërsa dhelpërinë që e kanë në natyrën e tyre, ne as që e kuptojmë dhe mua më erdhi ndër mënd në atë moment vjersha e de Vinit:
 O bashkudhëtari im i përjetshëm me shpirt të dobët

----------


## Askusho

*Guy de Maupassant




E vdekura*




*Përktheu: Erion Kristo* 




E doja çmendurisht. Përse dashurojmë? A nuk është e çuditshme që për dikë, të ekzistojë në botë një qenie e vetme, një mendim i vetëm, një dëshirë e vetme, një emër i vetëm? Një emër që çel nga buzët, që vërshon si uji i një burimi, që ngjitet nga thellësitë e shpirtit dhe përsëritet pa reshtur, kudo, si një lutje.
Nuk do të tregoj këtu historinë tonë. Dashuria ka vetëm një histori, që ripërtërihet ngaherë. U njoha dhe u dashurova me të, kjo është e gjitha. Dhe jetova një vit në ëmbëlsinë e saj, në krahët e saj, me ledhatimet e saj, me shikimin e saj, me rrobat e saj, me fjalët e saj, mbështjellë, lidhur, prangosur në gjithçka që vinte prej saj, plotësisht, saqë nuk dija më nëse ishte ditë apo natë, nëse isha i gjallë apo i vdekur, nëse isha mbi tokë apo tjetërkund.
Dhe një ditë ajo vdiq. Si? Nuk di, nuk di më. Në një ditë me shi u kthye në shtëpi e lagur dhe të nesërmen filloi të kollitej. U kollit një javë të tërë, pastaj zuri krevatin.
Çfarë ndodhi? Nuk e di.
Mjekët vinin, shkruanin receta, iknin. Dikush sillte ilaçe dhe një infermiere ia jepte. Duart e saj digjnin, balli i qullur dhe i përvëluar, shikimi i shndritshëm dhe i trishtuar. I flisja, më përgjigjej. Për çfarë flisnim? Nuk e di. Kam harruar gjithçka, gjithçka ! Më kujtohet frymëmarrja e saj e dobët kur vdiq. Ajo frymëmarrje aq e dobët, e fundit. Infermierja tha:
Ah!.
Dhe unë e kuptova. Kuptova.
Nuk dija më asgjë. Asgjë. Pashë një prift që shqiptoi një fjalë:
E dashura juaj ?.
Mu duk se po e fyente. Meqë kishte vdekur, nuk kishin të drejtë ta kujtonin atë formalitet. E ndoqa priftin. Erdhi një tjetër, që u tregua shumë i mirë, shumë i sjellshëm. Qava kur më foli për të.
Më kërkuan njëmijë gjëra lidhur me funeralin. Nuk di më, por më kujtohet mjaft mirë qivuri, zhurma e çekiçit kur i mbyllën kapakun. Ah, o Zot, o Zoti im!
E groposën. E groposën! Ajo në atë varr! Disa miq ishin të pranishëm. Ika. Vrapoja. U enda gjatë rrugëve. Pastaj u ktheva në shtëpi ditën tjetër dhe u nisa për një udhëtim të gjatë.
Dje u ktheva në Paris.
Kur e pashë sërish dhomën time, dhomën tonë, mobiliet tona, krevatin tonë, atë dhomë ku kishin ngelur ato që mund të ngelen nga jeta e një njeriu pas vdekjes, më kapi një dhimbje kaq e fortë, saqë për pak sa nuk hapa dritaren të hidhesha në rrugë. Nuk munda më të rrija mes atyre gjërave, midis atyre mureve që e kishin mbrojtur dhe ngrohur, dhe që në hapësirat e tyre duhet të ruanin një mijë atome nga lëkura dhe fryma e saj, ndaj mora kapelën për të ikur përsëri. Papritur, ndërsa shkoja tek porta, kalova përpara pasqyrës së madhe, të cilën ajo e kishte vënë tek hyrja, për të parë sa herë dilte nëse çdo gjë ishte në rregull në veshjen e saj, nga koka tek këmbët, nga çizmet tek flokët e krehur.
Ndalova aty, i shtangur, përballë asaj pasqyre që e kishte pasqyruar kaq herë, ah!, shumë e shumë herë, saqë duhej ti kishte ruajtur imazhin. Qëndroja aty, në këmbë, me shikimin e ngulur tek pllaka e hollë, mbi atë kristal të thellë e të sheshtë, tanimë të zbrazët, por që e kishte përmbajtur të tërën, e kishte pushtuar si unë, pushtuar, ashtu si shikimi im i pasionuar dhe u drodha i tëri. Mu duk se e doja atë qelq. E preka, ishte i akullt! Oh, kujtimi, kujtimi i saj, imazhi i dhimbshëm, imazhi i zjarrtë, imazhi i gjallë, imazhi i tmerrshëm që më torturon!
Janë të lumtur njerëzit që kanë një zemër të ngjashme me një pasqyrë, ku reflekset shkasin tej dhe humbin, një zemër që harron gjithë çka mbajtur brenda, gjithë çka jetuar, gjithë çka kundruar me dashuri ! Ndihem keq !
Dola dhe për fatin tim të keq, pa e kuptuar, pa dashur, shkova drejt varrezave. Gjeta varrin e thjeshtë të saj, me një kryq mermeri që mbante të shkruara këto fjalë:
DASHUROI.
E DASHURUAN
DHE VDIQ.
Çfarë tmerri ! Ajo është atje poshtë, e kalbur.
Psherëtija, me ballin te mermeri.
Qëndrova gjatë, gjatë. Vonë e kuptova se dielli po perëndonte. Atëherë më pushtoi një dëshirë e veçantë, një dëshirë e marrë, një dëshirë e denjë për një dashnor të dëshpëruar. Desha ta kaloja natën pranë saj, një natë të fundit, duke qarë mbi varr; por do të më shihnin dhe do të më nxirrnin jashtë. Si tia bëja? Më lindi një mendim. U ngrita dhe fillova të vërtitesha në atë qytet të populluar nga njerëz që nuk janë më mbi këtë tokë. Sa i vogël është ky qytet në krahasim me atë tjetrin, atë ku jetojmë! E pra, të vdekurit janë më të shumtë se të gjallët. Ne na duhen shtëpi të mëdha, rrugë, sheshe për katër breza që shohin diellin njëkohësisht, pijnë ujin e burimeve, verën e vreshtave dhe hanë bukën e fushave me drithë. Kurse për gjithë brezat e të vdekurve, për gjithë njerëzit që kanë zbritur deri këtu, gati asgjë... një copëz tokë... gati asgjë ! Toka i merr, harresa i fshin. Lamtumirë !
Në skajin e asaj fushe, dallova pa pritur varrezën e braktisur, ku ata që kanë vdekur prej kohësh, janë kthyer në pluhur, ku deri edhe kryqet prej druri po kalbeshin. Ajo është fusha ku nesër do të vendosen të vdekurit që do të vijnë. Është plot me trëndafila të egër, me qiparisa të drejtë, një lloj kopshti i braktisur, i trishtuar dhe madhështor, një kopsht që ushqehet me mish njerëzor. Aty isha vetëm unë, krejtësisht vetëm. U fsheha pas një bime të gjelbër, duke u njëjtësuar me ato degë të mëdha dhe të errëta.
Dhe prita kapërthyer me trungun si i mbyturi pas një dërrase.
Kur u bë natë e plotë dola nga strehimi im dhe fillova të eci i qetë, pa bërë zhurmë, mbi atë tokë të populluar nga të vdekurit. U vërtita gjatë, gjatë, gjatë. Nuk arrija dot ta gjeja varrin e saj. Me krahët e shtrirë, sytë e zgurdulluar, duke u përplasur pas varreve me duar, me këmbë, me gjunjë, me gjoks, me kokë, shkoja përpara pa e gjetur, duke ecur nëpër terr si një i verbër. Prekja gurët e varreve, kryqet, parmakët e hekurit, kurorat me lule të vyshkura. Lexoja emrat me gishta, duke i kaluar përmbi shkronja. 
Çnatë! Nuk arrija ta gjeja. Një natë e frikshme! Pa hënë.
Kisha frikë, një frikë rrëqethëse, nëpër ato rrugë të ngushta, me dy radhë varre. Varre, varre, varre! Veç varre! Në të djathtë e në të majtë, përpara meje, rreth meje, varre kudo ! U ula mbi një syresh, ngaqë nuk mund të ecja më, sepse gjunjët po më thyheshin nga lodhja. E ndieja që zemra rrihte fort. Ndieja edhe gjëra të tjera. Çfarë? Një zhurmë të turbullt, të papërshkruar! Ishte në trurin tim të lodhur ajo zhurmë ? Në natën e padepërtueshme apo nën tokën misterioze, nën tokën e mbjellë me kufoma ? Po shihja përreth.
Sa kohë ngela aty? Nuk e di. Isha i paralizuar nga frika, gati për të bërtitur, gati për të vdekur.
Dhe papritur, mu duk se rrasa e mermertë ku isha ulur, filloi të lëvizte. Lëvizte sikur dikush të ishte duke e ngritur! Me një kërcim u hodha te varri pranë dhe pashë - po ! - pashë të ngrihej rrasa e varrit ku isha ulur dhe të dilte i vdekuri, një skelet i zhveshur, që e ngrinte me shpatullat e përkulura. E shihja, e shihja qartë, megjithëse ishte një natë e errët. Munda të lexoj mbi kryq:
KËTU FLE ZHAK OLIVANTI.
VDIQ NË MOSHËN 51 VJEÇ.
E DONTE FAMILJEN E VET.
ISHTE I MIRË DHE I NDERSHËM.
VDIQ NË PAQEN E ZOTIT.
Edhe i vdekuri lexonte fjalët e shkruara mbi varrin e vet. Pastaj mori një gur të mprehtë dhe filloi ti fshinte të gjitha fjalët, duke i hedhur tej. I fshiu plotësisht, ngadalë, duke ngulur sytë e zgavërt aty ku pak më parë ishin shkruar fjalët. Pastaj me majën e kockës, që duhej të ishte gishti i vet tregues, shkroi me germa të shndritshme:
KËTU FLE ZHAK OLIVANTI.
VDIQ NË MOSHËN 51 VJEÇ.
ZEMËRZI, SHPEJTOI VDEKJEN E TË ATIT
PËR TI MARRË PASURINË.
IA NXIU JETËN GRUAS DHE FËMIJËVE.
MASHTROI FQINJËT E VET
DHE VODHI SA MUNDI.
VDIQ NË MJERIM.
Kur mbaroi së shkruari, i vdekuri ngeli pa lëvizur, duke kundruar punën e vet. U ktheva pas dhe vura re se të gjitha varret ishin hapur, të gjitha kufomat kishin dalë dhe të gjithë kishin fshirë gënjeshtrat e shkruara mbi varre. Të gjithë kishin shkruar të vërtetën.
Kësisoj, pashë se të gjithë ishin xhelatët e bashkëshortëve të tyre, mllefqarë, të pandershëm, hipokritë, gënjeshtarë, kopukë, shpifës, ziliqarë. Të gjithë ata baballarë të mirë, ata bashkëshortë besnikë, ata bij të devotshëm, ato vajza të pastra, ata tregtarë të ndershëm, ata burra dhe ato gra pa të meta, kishin mashtruar, vjedhur e kryer akte të turpshme.
Mbi pragun e banesës së tyre të përjetshme, tani ishte shkruar e gjithë e vërteta e pamëshirshme, e tmerrshme, e vërteta e shenjtë, të cilën të gjithë e shpërfillin ose bëjnë sikur e shpërfillin mbi këtë tokë. Më erdhi në mendje që edhe gruaja ime e dashur duhej të kishte shkruar të vërtetën mbi varrin e saj. Dhe tanimë pa frikë vrapova përmes varreve të hapura, midis kufomave dhe skeleteve. Shkova drejt saj, i sigurt se këtë herë do ta gjeja. E njoha nga larg edhe pa i parë fytyrën, mbështjellë ende me qefin.
Dhe mbi kryqin e mermertë, ku pak më parë ishte shkruar:
Dashuroi, e dashuruan dhe vdiq, dallova:
DOLI NGA SHTËPIA PËR TË TRADHËTUAR TË DASHURIN,
E LAGUR NGA SHIU, U FTOH DHE VDIQ.
Siç tregojnë, më gjetën në agim pranë një varri, gati pa shpirt.

----------


## maksimmilien

A nuk ju duket i cuditshem fakti qe mopasan ka qene i semure?Ai tentoi te vriste veten por me pas u shtrua me pahir ne kliniken e dr.blanshit.mopasan vuante nga nje paranoje e semure .ai ndiente forca te paqena misterioze dhe druhej nga to me tmerrin me te madh. sidoqofte me i cuditshem eshte fakti se ai edhe pse i semure mendor qe i afte te shkruante mrekullisht mbui vete semundjen e tij cmendurine ,duke folur me terma klinike te saj.   flasim per vitet e fundit te tij.

----------

